# 24H-Duisburg 2013



## KILROY (22. August 2012)

Ich mach' dann mal den Anfang... 

Alles für die nächste Staubschlacht gehört dann hier rein.

Gruß


----------



## BjöRRn (23. August 2012)

Ist das eine Assoziationskette?!  


Staubschlacht
Killertreppe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KILROY (23. August 2012)

BjöRRn schrieb:


> Ist das eine Assoziationskette?!
> 
> 
> Staubschlacht
> Killertreppe



Nein, wieso sollte es ? 
Und wer eine draus machen möchte, kann das ja tun.

Streiche 
Setze


----------



## sun909 (23. August 2012)

Trekkingradstrecke 2013


----------



## exto (24. August 2012)

Zumindest waren dieses Jahr (wenn auch nicht Trekking-Räder) so einige Crosser unterwegs. Besonders Nachts, weil's da nicht so auffiel


----------



## unknownbeats (5. September 2012)

high
suche schnelle leute zur bildung eines ambotionierten 4er team aus dem raum düsseldorf.bei interesse bitte melden.
gruss micha


----------



## bender2206 (7. September 2012)

Wie schnell soll man denn sein?


----------



## gunka (8. September 2012)

Wie dem Wind, ähj!


----------



## dieterAschmitz (21. September 2012)

allein und dabei 
k


----------



## firefighter76 (21. September 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Zumindest waren dieses Jahr (wenn auch nicht Trekking-Räder) so einige Crosser unterwegs. Besonders Nachts, weil's da nicht so auffiel



waren trotzdem nicht schneller


----------



## ckl-online (25. September 2012)

Hallo, kurze Frage.
Ist es nach der Anmeldung noch möglich, wenn man sich z.B. als Mixed-Team angemeldet hat, dass später noch in ein reines Männer-Team zu ändern?
Wir wollten als Firma fahren, und die sind hier alle so Entscheidungsfreudig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumens100 (25. September 2012)

das ist Problemlos möglich


----------



## ckl-online (25. September 2012)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> das ist Problemlos möglich



danke schön


----------



## Schwitte (26. September 2012)

ckl-online schrieb:


> Hallo, kurze Frage.
> Ist es nach der Anmeldung noch möglich, wenn man sich z.B. als Mixed-Team angemeldet hat, dass später noch in ein reines Männer-Team zu ändern?
> Wir wollten als Firma fahren, und die sind hier alle so Entscheidungsfreudig.



Hoffentlich stehst du hinterher nicht alleine da, so 1 Monat vor dem Rennen. Wenn sie sich jetzt schon nicht schlüssig sind.....
Ich melde jedenfalls kein Team mehr "auf Verdacht".

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## ckl-online (26. September 2012)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Hoffentlich stehst du hinterher nicht alleine da, so 1 Monat vor dem Rennen. Wenn sie sich jetzt schon nicht schlüssig sind.....
> Ich melde jedenfalls kein Team mehr "auf Verdacht".
> 
> Gruß Schwitte



Würde ich das bezahlen müssen, würde ich das auch nicht machen.
Aber zum Glück übernimmt das die Firma.
Kannst du mir bitte auch sagen, ob ich sowas ähnliches wie eine Rechnung bekomme? Damit die Firma das auch steuerlich absetzen kann.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Schwitte (26. September 2012)

Oha, ist schon wieder ein Jahr her. Mails bekommt man....
Gibt/gab ja mal die Kategorie "Firmenteams". Wäre für die Steuer sicherlich einfacher, wenn auch direkt euer Firmenname auf der Rechnung steht.
Einfach mal eine Mail an Skyder schreiben. In der Regel antwortet er binnen weniger Stunden.

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## ckl-online (26. September 2012)

ok, dank dir

Gruß Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olli5 (26. September 2012)

.


----------



## Toblerone (29. September 2012)

Geschafft! 2013 wieder Solo dabei und Solo m nach nichtmal 2 min ausgebucht.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (29. September 2012)

.


----------



## PirateW (29. September 2012)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Was sind das denn für Worte???
> 
> Schon sehr arm einem Krebs an den Hals zu wünschen *kopfschüttel*.



Ich mutmaße mal, der Herr hat keinen Solo Startplatz erwischt und ist jetzt frustig! 

Habt ihr den 2er platz ela?? )


----------



## Honigblume (29. September 2012)

Jep ;-)

Auch wenn man frustig ist, mit solchen Krankheiten wirft man einfach nicht um sich und wünscht sie auch keinem an den Hals!
Für solche Kinkerlitzchen habe ich null Verständnis!


----------



## KILROY (29. September 2012)

YES !
Anmeldung erledigt, wünsche allen Schnelltippern auch viel Erfolg.

Man sieht sich am Hochofen


----------



## PirateW (29. September 2012)

KILROY schrieb:


> YES !
> Anmeldung erledigt, wünsche allen Schnelltippern auch viel Erfolg.
> 
> Man sieht sich am Hochofen



Ich bin so gespannt, gegen welche 8ter Damen nächstes jahr gefighted werden darf.


----------



## unknownbeats (29. September 2012)

die 4er anmeldung ist immer noch offen -hätte ich ja noch was schlafen können hehe
freue mich aber ab jetzt auf das erste august wochenende....
sehen uns am monte schlacko -)


----------



## 2Dirty (29. September 2012)

Das habe mich mir auch gemacht. Total den Stress gemacht und 30 Minuten später gibt es immer noch 4er Plätze


----------



## unknownbeats (29. September 2012)

genau nach 29min waren die 4er weg 
weiss jemand was die unterordnung 4er master bedeutet?
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KILROY (29. September 2012)

Masters ? nö, k.A., vllt. sind das die immer zahlreicher vertretenen Semiprofis.


----------



## PirateW (29. September 2012)

KILROY schrieb:


> Masters ? nö, k.A., vllt. sind das die immer zahlreicher vertretenen Semiprofis.



Masters sind normalerweise alle ab 30 jahren. Damit ein wenig Altersklassen Aufteilung ist


----------



## PirateW (29. September 2012)

hat also nix mit fahrerstaerke zu tun


----------



## Berrrnd (29. September 2012)

wo gibt es denn eine unterteilung der 4er teams in master und den rest?


----------



## Trollboy 67 (29. September 2012)

PirateW schrieb:


> hat also nix mit fahrerstaerke zu tun



Alle unter Baujahr 1969.....


----------



## Berrrnd (29. September 2012)

ok, da mag vielleicht sinn machen, denn eine unterteilung von u und ü30 macht gar keinen sinn. 
so trennt man bei einem mannschaftsrennen keine starken von schwächeren fahrern, und gibt diesen die möglichkeit unter sich um positionen zu fighten.


----------



## PirateW (29. September 2012)

Trollboy 67 schrieb:


> Alle unter Baujahr 1969.....[/
> QUOTE]
> 
> Ah ok....hab mich da noch nicht reingelesen


----------



## md-hammer (29. September 2012)

PirateW schrieb:


> Ich mutmaße mal, der Herr hat keinen Solo Startplatz erwischt und ist jetzt frustig!
> 
> Habt ihr den 2er platz ela?? )



Und wenn man keinen Startplatz  bekommt , dann kann man solche Gehirnfürze los lassen oder wie soll ich das verstehen?


----------



## md-hammer (29. September 2012)

Das ist bisher das bitterste  was ich in diesem Forum lesen musste. Jemanden eine Krebserkrankungen zu wünschen.Gehts noch???? Natürlich wird er einen triftigen Grund dafür haben das er eine solche Aussage getätigt hat.Vielleicht wird er uns ja teilhaben  lassen an seiner Erleuchtung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KILROY (29. September 2012)

md-hammer schrieb:


> Das ist bisher das bitterste  was ich in diesem Forum lesen musste. Jemanden eine Krebserkrankungen zu wünschen.Gehts noch???? Natürlich wird er einen triftigen Grund dafür haben das er eine solche Aussage getätigt hat.Vielleicht wird er uns ja teilhaben  lassen an seiner Erleuchtung.



Lass' mal lieber...
Entweder die Admins haben hier schon zugegriffen, oder der Schreiber hat gelesen und verstanden, was er schrieb. 

Wie wird denn das Wetter in Duisburg, hat jemand 'ne Langfristprognose ?


----------



## md-hammer (29. September 2012)

KILROY schrieb:


> Lass' mal lieber...
> Entweder die Admins haben hier schon zugegriffen, oder der Schreiber hat gelesen und verstanden, was er schrieb.
> 
> Wie wird denn das Wetter in Duisburg, hat jemand 'ne Langfristprognose ?



Sonnig.Genau wie in diesem Jahr


----------



## PirateW (29. September 2012)

md-hammer schrieb:


> Und wenn man keinen Startplatz  bekommt , dann kann man solche Gehirnfürze los lassen oder wie soll ich das verstehen?



Mumpitz, weisste auch. Aber bevor der gute gleich dann wieder über mich hier blöd herzieht, schleich ich mich. Wetter wird super


----------



## eminem7905 (29. September 2012)

KILROY schrieb:


> Wie wird denn das Wetter in Duisburg, hat jemand 'ne Langfristprognose ?



wie schaut es dann aus mit der treppe, wird sie bei regen gesperrt?? 

reicht mittlerweile ein cyclecrosser für die strecke??

fragen über fragen...


----------



## PirateW (29. September 2012)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> wie schaut es dann aus mit der treppe, wird sie bei regen gesperrt??
> 
> reicht mittlerweile ein cyclecrosser für die strecke??
> 
> ...


----------



## WhiteBandit (1. Oktober 2012)

Also das Team Fleisch Express ist nächsts Jahr auch als 4er Team vertreten. Dafür aber nicht auf dem Ring.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (1. Oktober 2012)

lebst du in einer anderen zeit als wir?


----------



## zadock (2. Oktober 2012)

hallo zusammen ...suche nen start platz für nen 4er team was es auch ernst nimmt und auch nen wenig um plätze kämpft ;-) 

mfg pascal


----------



## Dumens100 (5. Oktober 2012)

Startgeld wurde abgebucht


----------



## WhiteBandit (5. Oktober 2012)

Ja leider


----------



## lone_wolf (5. Oktober 2012)

Für diese Top-Veranstaltung zahle ich gerne - auch schon jetzt.
CU again next year


----------



## KILROY (5. Oktober 2012)

Ich stelle mir gerade vor, skyder hätte eine Tageskasse vor Ort und 1900 Tickets, die man nur am Renn-Samstagmorgen ab 08:00  kaufen kann.


----------



## PirateW (5. Oktober 2012)

KILROY schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir gerade vor, skyder hätte eine Tageskasse vor Ort und 1900 Tickets, die man nur am Renn-Samstagmorgen ab 08:00  kaufen kann.




Nen Justin Bieber Konzert VVK wär nen scheiss dagegen


----------



## Berrrnd (5. Oktober 2012)

kennste wohl!?!?


----------



## Schwitte (5. Oktober 2012)

Echt schon abgebucht? 
Muss ich ja direkt mal die Kohle von meinen Teamkollegen eintreiben.

Freue mich auch schon auf 2013. Dank der Master-Wertung wird nächstes Jahr mal wieder richtig angeriffen!

Einziger Kritikpunkt 2012, der chaotische Start. Denke das wird Skyder 2013 besser regeln, denn so schwer ist da ja nun wirklich nicht.

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## KILROY (5. Oktober 2012)

Justin was ?
Just in Time ?

Wir sind schon Rad gefahren, da stand der noch als Joghurt im Regal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PirateW (5. Oktober 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> kennste wohl!?!?



Gott sein dank nicht, ich hab nen Sohn


----------



## [email protected] (6. Oktober 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Zumindest waren dieses Jahr (wenn auch nicht Trekking-Räder) so einige Crosser unterwegs. Besonders Nachts, weil's da nicht so auffiel





Echt mit Crosser ? Hatte schwere Diskussionen mit dem Veranstalter ist strengstens untersagt!

Obwohl im BDR Reg. was anderes steht.


----------



## exto (8. Oktober 2012)

Was erlaubt oder untersagt ist, interessiert den einen oder anderen wenig. Da geht's schließlich um Ruhm, Ehre, Preisgelder in Millionenhöhe 

Da wird mit Haken und Ösen gerungen und wenn das nicht hilft, halt mal ein bisschen am Material bzw. an sich selbst optimiert. In einem der letzten Jahre ist bei der Senioren WM der Sieger der Klasse Ü 70 mit Testosteronpflaster auf dem altersgelängten Sack erwischt worden und ich schwöre, dass ich nachts bei einem 24 Std Rennen in unserem ehemaligen Anschlussgebiet einen Gruber-Assist gehört habe, der an mir vorbei geleiert ist.

Vor dem Hintergrund nehm' ich mir vor, mich niemals über solche Kaspereien aufzuregen und stattdessen zu versuchen, das Feld (aus biketechnischer Sicht) so weit es geht von hinten aufzurollen. Macht ungeheuer Spaß...

...meistens jedenfalls


----------



## Packo84 (29. Oktober 2012)

Hallo 
Ich bin 2013 Solo die 24 h zum ersten mal unterwegs mal sehen wie es wird


----------



## Flo-mit-W (4. November 2012)

Hat hier jemand schon länger Erfahrung mit der Platzbuchung? Wie läuft das mit den Wartelisteplätzen? Ist das halbwegs realistisch oder bin ich einfach zu spät? (4er)


----------



## WhiteBandit (4. November 2012)

Gab es da schon was. Vor zwei Jahren war das so drei Monate Vorher wenn ich mich nicht täusche. 
Habe ich da was verpasst?


----------



## Flo-mit-W (4. November 2012)

Ja, das einzige was man momentan machen kann ist Wartelistenanmeldung für 4er und 8er. Hab das mal gemacht, aber keine Ahnung wie das möglicherweise weitergehen kann..


----------



## Schwitte (4. November 2012)

Warteliste....

Die erste große Welle an Nachrückern kommt nach wenigen Wochen zum Zug wenn das Geld abgebucht wird. Da mangelt es wohl bei einigen an der nötigen Kontodeckung, gewollt oder ungewollt. Diese Zeit ist bereits vorbei.

Dann ist erst mal lange nix mehr los.....bis wenige Wochen vor dem Rennen. Da geht die Verhökerei dann richtig los! 
Die letzten Jahre waren immer mehrere 4er- oder 8er Teams zu haben. Selbst am Renntag hätte man noch mehre 4er haben können.

Bekommst eine Mail von Skyder, sollte etwas frei werden. Kann aber auch nicht schaden öfters mal hier rein zu schauen, da wird auch schon mal eins angeboten.

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## CC-Freak (4. November 2012)

Noch *271* Tage.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Honigblume (5. November 2012)

... und Vorfreude ist definitiv schon vorhanden!


----------



## WhiteBandit (5. November 2012)

Oh ja und wie  kann ich mich nur anschließen


----------



## KILROY (6. November 2012)

okay, dann fahren wir uns schonmal warm


----------



## Bergziege3 (19. November 2012)

Unser team ist jetzt auch komplett. Hoffentlich regnet es wenigstens ein bisserl in 2013. der Staub dieses Jahr war schon nicht auszuhalten.


----------



## klmp77 (20. November 2012)

weiß schon jemand wie das wetter wird?


----------



## Dumens100 (20. November 2012)

wie sieht die Streckenänderung aus 
und die Todestreppe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klmp77 (20. November 2012)

ich wollte den bogen nicht überspannen.


----------



## Dumens100 (20. November 2012)

keine Angst diese Diskussionen kommen mit sicherheit wie jedes Jahr aufs neue 
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Schwitte (20. November 2012)

Denke nicht, denn letztes Jahr war es zu diesen Themen erstaunlich ruhig hier. Irgendwann wird es ja auch mal langweilig. Viel mehr an Strecke kann man aus dem Landschaftspark eh nicht raus holen. 
Verbesserungswürdig wären die beengten Platzverhältnisse. Rund um die Emscherhalle ist noch soooo viel Platz.....wäre manch ein 1er-Team sicher froh dort stehen zu dürfen!
Der Start und Zieleinlauf (wie, noch eine Runde fahren?) wird in 2013 sicher besser geregelt.

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## Flo-mit-W (4. Dezember 2012)

Hi
hab gerade Bescheid bekommen, dass mein 4er Team nachgerückt ist. Leider waren nicht mehr alle Teilnehmer so motiviert wie am Anfang. Am 10. wird abgebucht, bis dahin muss ich entscheiden, ob wir an den Start gehen oder nicht. 
Hat evtl jmd Interesse einem 4er Team beizutreten? Einer ist im Raum Engelskirchen/Köln anzutreffen, ich selbst bin in der Ecke Soest/Lippstadt/Arnsberger Wald. Hätte auch nichts gegen Trainingspartner einzuwenden mit denen man auf ein Ziel hintrainiert. Nicht ZU ambitioniert, aber auch nicht lasch...


----------



## LJBDuisburg (15. Dezember 2012)

Möchte irgendwer sein 2er Team gegen ein 4er tauschen? Gibts sehr günstig abzugeben x)


----------



## Dumens100 (31. Januar 2013)

suche noch für mein team zwei Fahrer. bei Interesse bitte melden


----------



## Twenty-1 (2. Februar 2013)

ich warte noch auf meine Zusage bei Schlaflos-im-Sattel. Sollte die nicht kommen würde ich mich gerne einen 4er- oder (zur Not ) auch 8er-Team anschließen...


----------



## Dumens100 (2. Februar 2013)

na dann halt mich mal im Auge


----------



## Flo-mit-W (2. Februar 2013)

Ich hÃ¤tte evtl auch Interesse, nachdem ich mein eigenes 4er Team absagen musste... Muss aber noch die Finanzen klÃ¤ren. 109â¬, oder?


----------



## Dumens100 (2. Februar 2013)

jeep, sind aber ein reines Spaß Team wenn Du Ambitionen auf vordere Plätze hast da müste ich dich entäuschen. Die Rundenzeiten sind uns egal, der einzigste ehrgeitz bei uns ist das wirklich einer immer auf Strecke ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unknownbeats (2. Februar 2013)

finde es auch ärgerlich das sich sis mit duisburg  terminlich überschneidet....
mfg


----------



## Twenty-1 (3. Februar 2013)

unknownbeats schrieb:


> finde es auch ärgerlich das sich sis mit duisburg  terminlich überschneidet....
> mfg



hast Du denn schon einen Teilnahmebestätigung bekommen? Phatty soll ja schon seit Ende Jan. (meine ich) damit zu Gange sein...


----------



## unknownbeats (3. Februar 2013)

.... ich starte in duisburg... -)


----------



## Dumens100 (3. Februar 2013)

so beide Plätze vergeben


----------



## Lateralus (1. März 2013)

Falls noch Plätze frei werden, bitte immer fleissig posten. Habe wahrscheinlich Zeit, auf jeden Fall aber große Lust aufs Rennen


----------



## NRSFRANK (11. März 2013)

Hallo Leute,
möchte mich mal kurz zu Wort melden. Habe für 2013 einen Startplatz 2er Team m.
Allerdings hat mein Partner bereits aus privaten Gründen ( Hauskauf ) abgesagt, da Ihm keine Zeit zum Training bleibt. Bin bis jetzt 2mal im 2er Team unterwegs gewesen.
Beide male war ich recht zufrieden ( Platz 13 und Platz 7 ). Wenn also jemand aus dem Bereich Heiligenhaus / Velbert kommt und richtig Lust hat sich zu quälen, dann meldet Euch einfach mal bei mir.


----------



## zett78 (12. März 2013)

NRSFRANK schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> möchte mich mal kurz zu Wort melden. Habe für 2013 einen Startplatz 2er Team m.
> Allerdings hat mein Partner bereits aus privaten Gründen ( Hauskauf ) abgesagt, da Ihm keine Zeit zum Training bleibt. Bin bis jetzt 2mal im 2er Team unterwegs gewesen.
> Beide male war ich recht zufrieden ( Platz 13 und Platz 7 ). Wenn also jemand aus dem Bereich Heiligenhaus / Velbert kommt und richtig Lust hat sich zu quälen, dann meldet Euch einfach mal bei mir.



schade,, Interesse auf jeden Fall, aber leider zu weit weg 
Gruß


----------



## zadock (12. März 2013)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> jeep, sind aber ein reines Spaß Team wenn Du Ambitionen auf vordere Plätze hast da müste ich dich entäuschen. Die Rundenzeiten sind uns egal, der einzigste ehrgeitz bei uns ist das wirklich einer immer auf Strecke ist.


Hey andi soll ich mit einsteigen ich such auch noch nen team


----------



## Dumens100 (12. März 2013)

Hallo Pascal
beide Plätze schon vergeben
Gruß
Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## naepster (20. März 2013)

Hallo Leute, 
suche noch einen Platz in einem 4er Team wer noch was frei hat und noch einen Ambitionierten Fahrer such kann sich gerne bei mir melden. Würde mich freuen habe Zeit und Lust!!
Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Raabi2711 (21. März 2013)

Mahlzeit,

wenn jemadn einen Soloplatzt abzugeben hat bitte PN an mich 

War dieses Jahr leider zu langsam bei der Anmeldung


----------



## viper400 (23. März 2013)

SOLOPLATZ oder ZWEIERTEAM würde ich auch nehmen !!!! PN an mich


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (24. März 2013)

Ein Freund St ein zweier Team abzugeben! Bei Interesse kann ich Kontakt herstellen.


----------



## ckl-online (2. April 2013)

Hallo,
gibt es hier kurzfristig Interesse an einem 4er Team?
Steht zwar noch nicht ganz fest aber in unserer Firma schafft man es wohl doch nicht 4 Leute zusammen zu bekommen. Hab denen jetzt noch eine Frist von 3 Wochen gegeben. (da kommen jetzt Kommentare wie: ....achso ich dachte das geht nicht über Nacht........ich will aber keinen Helm tragen.......geht das auch mit nem Fitnessbike) Der Sch..ss war vorher alles schon geklärt und jetzt kommen so dooofe Fragen. Ich wurde ja hier im Forum schon gewarnt vor Firmenteams, aber man lernt ja nie aus......

Möchte aber erstmal wissen ob hier noch an einem kompletten 4er Team Interesse besteht.

Schöne Grüße
Frank


----------



## ckl-online (2. April 2013)

...vielen Dank erstmal für die PN´s.

Aber wie gesagt, ich habe es noch nicht ganz aufgegeben ein 4-köpfiges Firmenteam aufzustellen.

Ich melde mich dann noch mal, wenn es doch nicht geklappt hat.

Schöne Grüße
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WhiteBandit (3. April 2013)

Also der Fleischexpress ist das Beste Beispiel das es auch mit einem Firemnteam funktioniert 4er.


----------



## ckl-online (4. April 2013)

Hallo nochmal,
wir haben uns jetzt auf der Arbeit unterhalten und sind zu dem Entschluss gekommen unser 4er Team komplett abzugeben und/oder gegen ein 2er Team zu tauschen.

Nun die Fragen:
1. geht das überhaupt mit dem Umschreiben?
    Wäre auch nett, wenn mir jemand erklärt wie dann der Ablauf des Umschreibens funktioniert
2. hat jemand ein 2er Team und möchte das gegen ein 4er Team tauschen?
3. hat jemand ein 2er Team abzugeben?
4. möchte jemand ein komplettes 4er Team haben?

Da wir von der Arbeit gesponsert werden, dürfen wir keine Fremden mit in unser Team nehmen. Sonst wäre das alles schon geregelt.

Also muss ich irgendwie das 4er Team loswerden und an ein 2er Team kommen.

Wenn jemand dazu was zu sagen hat kann er das gerne hier oder als PN tun.

Schöne Grüße
Frank


----------



## Dumens100 (4. April 2013)

Umschreiben geht ganz einfach da brauchst Du nur als Teamleader nee Mail an Skyder schreiben. Must halt jetzt nur noch ein 2er Team finden das frei ist.


----------



## ckl-online (4. April 2013)

....also hör ich da raus, dass es recht schwierig wird mit dem Tausch?
Ist der Grund dann eher das 4er Team weg zu bekommen, oder an ein 2er Team zu kommen?

LG


----------



## lone_wolf (4. April 2013)

Tausch dürfte schwierig werden. Besser das 4er verkaufen und auf einen last minute 2er hoffen.
Die letzten Jahre haben gezeigt, dass man 4er in den letzten Wochen vor dem Start nicht mehr wegbekommt (da es sehr schwierig ist, 4 Fahrer unter einen Hut zu bekommen) - also schnell handeln.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (4. April 2013)

ckl-online schrieb:


> Hallo nochmal,
> wir haben uns jetzt auf der Arbeit unterhalten und sind zu dem Entschluss gekommen unser 4er Team komplett abzugeben und/oder gegen ein 2er Team zu tauschen.
> 
> Nun die Fragen:
> ...



post 90


----------



## ckl-online (5. April 2013)

@Uwe H. aus G.: Danke für dein Angebot, wäre toll, wenn das klappen würde. Zuvor müsste ich aber erst mal das 4er Team wegbekommen. Wenn ihr also noch ne Woche oder zwei warten könnt, würde ich mich freuen.

@all: wenn also jemand ein 4er Team benötigt, könnt ihr euch ja melden.

Gruß Frank


----------



## ckl-online (9. April 2013)

Hallo nochmal,
hat niemand Lust mir ein 4er Team abzukaufen, oder muss ich das in einer anderen Sparte anbieten?

Gruß Frank


----------



## Dumens100 (9. April 2013)

bistschon richtig hab Gedult


----------



## ckl-online (23. April 2013)

....habe immer noch das komplette 4er-Team abzugeben.
Laut Skyder ist das Umschreiben bis 4 Wochen vor Rennbeginn kostenfrei möglich.

Gruß Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyclingtobi (23. April 2013)

so ich bin nach auf der suche eines Teams am besten 2er!
Rundenzeiten lagen letztes Jahr zwischen 18:11 und 20:18 ich bin bereit mich zu quälen

also wenn euer Partner weg ist ich bin bereit, auch für Mixed wäre ich zu haben!


----------



## Böhmi (26. Mai 2013)

...hört sich ja alles nicht wirklich gut an für *MEIN* Vorhaben...
also keiner lacht.....

habe ein 8er-Team abzugeben...bei Interesse, usw.


----------



## exto (26. Mai 2013)

Vielleicht wäre es nicht die allerschlechteste Taktik, ZUERST ein Team mit zuverlässigen Leuten zusammen zu stellen und sicherst DANACH anzumelden 

Das würde sicher auch den Anmeldestress etwas eindämmen.


----------



## Team-D (27. Mai 2013)

exto schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre es nicht die allerschlechteste Taktik, ZUERST ein Team mit zuverlässigen Leuten zusammen zu stellen und sicherst DANACH anzumelden
> 
> Das würde sicher auch den Anmeldestress etwas eindämmen.


 
Da gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht. 

Aber nicht jeder Fahrer kann fast ein Jahr im voraus zu 100 Prozent zusagen, dass er an dem einen Tag an dem das Rennen in Duisburg stattfindet, auch Zeit hat. Ich habe Familie und Kinder, so wie viele andere Starter auch. Da ist das manchmal nicht so einfach. 

Ich werfe mal eine andere Frage in den Raum: Warum muss man sich fast ein Jahr vorher anmelden und dann auch noch sofort innerhalb von wenigen Tagen komplett bezahlen. 

Mein Vorschlag: Wenn das Rennen wirklich immer so stark ausgebucht ist, dass schon Wartelisten beim Veranstalter geführt werden, warum kann man es dann nicht so machen, dass man zur Anmeldung vielleicht ein Drittel des vollen Preises anzahlt. Die Teams die dann wieder abspringen, haben dann eben ihre Anzahlung verloren und aus der Warteliste können Teams nachrutschen. 

Eine Sache ist bei dem Duisburger Rennen im Gegensatz zu allen anderen Mountainbike Events/Marathons komisch. Je näher der Termin für das Duisburger Rennen kommt, je weniger Teams und Teilnehmer wollen noch einen Startplatz haben. Ein Kollege aus unserem Team hat mal kurz vor dem P-Weg Marathon einen Startplatz wegen einer Verletzung abgeben müssen. Wenn er gewollt hätte, dann wäre er durch den Startplatz "reich geworden", so stark war die Nachfrage. Er hat den Startplatz aber selbstverständlich zum normalen Preis abgegeben. Wir sind dagegen letztes Jahr einen Vierer Team Startplatz wenige Wochen vor dem Duisburger nicht mal mit 70% Rabatt losgeworden.


----------



## CC-Freak (27. Mai 2013)

Ein 24h Rennen kann man nicht mit einem Marathon vergleichen. Versuch du mal weniger Wochen vor dem Rennen alles zu organisieren 4 oder 8 Fahrer / Zelt, Transport, Betreuer und und und .......


----------



## thomask (11. Juni 2013)

Hallo - eine Frage zum 24 Stunden Rennen... wir planen jede Runde zu wechseln (4er Team). So machen es ja scheinbar die meisten. Ich dachte eigentlich dass es effektiver ist, immer zwei Runden zu fahren, da man dann auch mal die Augen zu machen kann. Ausserdem braucht man ja auch immer ein paar Minuten bis die Beine wieder locker sind (Warmfahren). Ist es da sinnvoll eine Rolle aufzustellen und da immer ein paar Minuten warn zu rollen? 
Danke!


----------



## Berrrnd (11. Juni 2013)

tagsüber jede runde und nachts jede 2. runde wechseln.
eine rolle ist sehr sinnvoll, sonst bringt der wechselrythmus nämlich nichts.


----------



## unknownbeats (11. Juni 2013)

ich kenn das so so das die vierer in der regel 2 runden pro turn fahren-die 8er wechseln jede runde
aber letzendlich muss das jedes team für sich entscheiden wie es am besten auskommt.richtig ist wohl das man meist in der nacht einen längeren turn einschiebt um eine theoretische schlafmöglichkeit zu schaffen.
mfg


----------



## distek (11. Juni 2013)

Hört sich gut an für ein 4er Team ... aber was wäre eigentlich ein sinnvoller Wechselrythmus bei einem 2er Team ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WhiteBandit (12. Juni 2013)

Hi, also wir sind auch ein 4er Team und wechseln bis zum nächsten Morgen alle 2 Runden. Damit wir nachts auch was schlafen können   Meistens ab sechs Uhr hat sich gezeigt, das einzel runden besser sind weil die Beine doch so langsam was schwer werden 
2er Team keinen Schimmer. Wenn ich in einem Fahren würde, würde ich wahrscheinlich alle 4 Runden oder so wechseln. Aber bin ich noch nie gefahren.


----------



## Jäggi (12. Juni 2013)

distek schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an für ein 4er Team ... aber was wäre eigentlich ein sinnvoller Wechselrythmus bei einem 2er Team ?



Das hängt auch von den persönlichen Vorlieben ab, ich bevorzuge drei Runden, mein Partner meist zwei. Bei drei Runden hat man auch mal eine ausreichende Pause und steht nicht nur in der Wechselzone rum. Das ist für mich wichtig. Gleichzeitig verliert man im Gegensatz zum Zweierturn nicht viel Zeit pro Runde, da man ja anders mit seinen Kräften ganz anders haushalten muß als in größeren Teams.


----------



## thomask (12. Juni 2013)

danke schonmal! ICh glaub fast, dass das alles dann spontan entschieden wird, ob eine oder zwei runden im wechsel...


----------



## distek (12. Juni 2013)

Jäggi schrieb:


> Das hängt auch von den persönlichen Vorlieben ab, ich bevorzuge drei Runden, mein Partner meist zwei. Bei drei Runden hat man auch mal eine ausreichende Pause und steht nicht nur in der Wechselzone rum. Das ist für mich wichtig. Gleichzeitig verliert man im Gegensatz zum Zweierturn nicht viel Zeit pro Runde, da man ja anders mit seinen Kräften ganz anders haushalten muß als in größeren Teams.



Hallo Jäggi, danke für den Tipp. Ich tendiere auch zu etwas längeren Turns. Bin aber ohne jegliche Erfahrung diesbezüglich, da dieses Jahr zum ersten mal dabei. Also für jeden Hinweis sehr dankbar.
Zwei Runden pro Turn stelle ich mir schwierig vor. Ich rechne mal der Einfachheit mit ca. 20 Min. pro Runde. Dann würde man 40 Min. Pause haben. In 30 Min. ist man aber wieder rel. kalt. hmm ... 

Was spricht eigentlich gegen 4-5 Runden pro Turn ? Oder noch mehr -wird es dann evtl. zu zäh ? 
In jedem Fall hätte man so wenigstens 90 Min. Erholung dazwischen.
Naja, werden wir wohl alles selber austesten müssen


----------



## Jäggi (13. Juni 2013)

Ich hatte noch nie das Problem beim Rennen kalt zu werden. Man muß sich natürlich in dem Pausen warm anziehen. Andererseits ist der 24h Renncharakter sehr unterschiedlich, je nachdem ob Du im Achter (= Sprint) oder eben zu zweit bzw. alleine fährst. Im Zweier geht es auch eher ums durchhalten, vermeiden von Belastungsspitzen und gleichmäßiges Fahren. Da muß man dann das Optimum aus Be-und Entlastung finden und das hängt sicher auch von der Zielsetzung für das Rennen ab. 
Auch die Motivation und der Kampf gegen den inneren Schweinehund spielt da eine wichtige Rolle. Wie Du schon sagst, muß man selber ausprobieren.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (18. Juni 2013)

Manchmal steht auch niemand in der unüberdachten Wechselzone und du musst noch ne langweilige Runde drauflegen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metzkergiga4u (19. Juni 2013)

distek schrieb:


> Was spricht eigentlich gegen 4-5 Runden pro Turn ? Oder noch mehr -wird es dann evtl. zu zäh ?



Karpaltunnelsyndrom, Staublunge oder aus Langeweile eingeschlafen..


----------



## distek (19. Juni 2013)

hehe... Ich habe aber ergonomische Griffe, eine Staubmaske und Koffeinschokolade 

Was muss ich da gerade in deiner Signatur lesen ? Du hattest beim letzten mal fast 4000 hm absolviert. Wow ... hätte nicht gedacht, dass da doch soviel zusammenkommt. Oder hat dein Höhenmesser wegen Wetterumschwung versagt?


----------



## distek (19. Juni 2013)

Irgend etwas scheint da nicht zu stimmen.

Laut Veranstalter ist eine Ründe ca. 8,5 km und 70 hm. Das wären bei 33 Runden ca. 280 km und ca. 2300 hm.

Hört sich was die hm angeht für mich schon besser an, aber trotzdem noch ordentlich viel.

Das kann ja was geben


----------



## Schwitte (19. Juni 2013)

Die Rundenlänge war mal kürzer......


----------



## Berrrnd (19. Juni 2013)

in 2006 ...


----------



## Dumens100 (19. Juni 2013)

strecke wurde 2011 geändert


----------



## distek (19. Juni 2013)

Aha ... Ok


----------



## Dumens100 (21. Juni 2013)

distek schrieb:


> Irgend etwas scheint da nicht zu stimmen.
> 
> Laut Veranstalter ist eine Ründe ca. 8,5 km und 70 hm. Das wären bei 33 Runden ca. 280 km und ca. 2300 hm.
> 
> ...



das ergebnis von Metzkergiga4u in seiner Signatur ist von 2006 und da war die Strecke noch ganz anders und ein anderer Veranstalter


----------



## Christer (21. Juni 2013)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> das ergebnis von Metzkergiga4u in seiner Signatur ist von 2006 und da war die Strecke noch ganz anders *und ein anderer Veranstalter*



Wie kommst Du zu dieser Aussage?


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (21. Juni 2013)

Hi Leute, bitte bleibt doch friedlich . Das stimmt Ergebniss ist von 2006. Da hatte Skyder das Rennen zum ersten mal nach Sog Organisiert. Eine Runde hatte ca 7.7 Km und 112 Hm und der Transponder musste über einen Lesegerät in einer Gasse gezogen werden was dann mit einen unüberhörbaren akustischen Signal quittiert wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eddy 1 (21. Juni 2013)

Waren 2006 mehr berge drin


----------



## unknownbeats (21. Juni 2013)

ich mach es jetzt mal absichtlich kompliziert: man fährt nachts eine leicht kürzere runde als tagsüber.


----------



## eddy 1 (21. Juni 2013)

Die morgens meistens nicht wieder länger wird ,


----------



## Dumens100 (21. Juni 2013)

@ Metzkergiga4u hat skyder nicht erst ab 2007 die Orga übernommen  Ich bin 2008 zum erstmals mitgefahren und da wurde die Strecke zum ersten male groß geändert da wurde sogar die Fahrtrichtung geändert vor 2008 fuhr man den Monteschlacke noch andersrum hoch und da wo wir jetzt hochfahren wurde noch ein Schlenker links die kleine An Höhung hoch dann nee 180 Grad Drehung und dann das Stück zurück und denn Rest vom Monteschlacko runter. 2010 wurde die Treppe zum ersten male abgedeckt und 2011 wurde die Strecke nochmals verlängert wie es dieses Jahr aussieht werden wir erst beim Rennen sehen


----------



## Christer (21. Juni 2013)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> @ Metzkergiga4u hat skyder nicht erst ab 2007 die Orga übernommen  Ich bin 2008 zum erstmals mitgefahren und da wurde die Strecke zum ersten male groß geändert da wurde sogar die Fahrtrichtung geändert vor 2008 fuhr man den Monteschlacke noch andersrum hoch und da wo wir jetzt hochfahren wurde noch ein Schlenker links die kleine An Höhung hoch dann nee 180 Grad Drehung und dann das Stück zurück und denn Rest vom Monteschlacko runter. 2010 wurde die Treppe zum ersten male abgedeckt und 2011 wurde die Strecke nochmals verlängert wie es dieses Jahr aussieht werden wir erst beim Rennen sehen



2004 und 2005 hat SOG-Events das Rennen organisiert und ausgerichtet. Von 2006 bis heute ist es die Firma Skyder. 



OT: Vielleicht kannst Du mal etwas Rechtschreibung und Satzbau üben. Dann ist das Lesen für andere User nicht so anstrengend!


----------



## Dumens100 (21. Juni 2013)

da war ich mir nicht so ganz sicher ab wann Skyder die Orga übernommen hatte, war im glauben erst ab 2007


----------



## distek (24. Juni 2013)

Eine Frage an die erfahrenen Teilnehmer bezgl. Ersatzmaterial. 
Mit was sollte man sich eigentlich selber eindecken:

Ersatzspeichen ?
Schaltauge ?
Kette ?
Bremsbeläge ? 
Züge ?
Cleats ?
_(Reifen bzw. Schlauch lasse ich hier mal weg, das sollte klar sein)_

Oder gibt es notfalls auch die Möglichkeit vor Ort an Standard-Ersatzteile zu gelangen ? 

Bin mir etwas unschlüssig, ob ich wie bei anderen auf Bildern gesehen eine komplette Klein-Werkstatt mitschleppen muss, oder ob auch eine Minimalausrüstung reicht.

Was meint ihr dazu. 

Bin für alle Hinweise sehr dankbar - auch was andere wertvolle Tipps angeht.

Merci,
distek


----------



## Dumens100 (24. Juni 2013)

es gibt einen kleinen Ersatzteilhändler vor Ort, wie gut dieser aber ausgestattet ist weiß ich nicht, hatte bisher immer glück das ich ohne defekt durchkam


----------



## Jäggi (26. Juni 2013)

Nimm alles mit. Meistens braucht man das Zeug mitten in der Nacht, wenn jeder noch so gut bestückte Support eh geschlossen hätte ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eminem7905 (27. Juni 2013)

nimm das was du sonst zu einer großen tour mitnimmst. 

bei einem 4er team sind es pro person ca. 6 stunden fahrt. also etwa 2 touren a 3 stunden im leichten gelände. so und jetzt überleg mal was du alles brauchst und wie du dein bike pflegen würdest.


----------



## [email protected] (28. Juni 2013)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> Waren 2006 mehr berge drin



Berge ???? Wo gibt es in Duisburg Berge ????


----------



## thomask (2. Juli 2013)

Eine allgemeine Frage zu 24 Std Rennen _ wie kommunizieren denn die Fahrer miteinander? Also, wie weiss man am besten, wann der nächste Fahrer in die Runde geht? Rechnet ihr das einfach nur hoch oder hat jeder sein Handy dabei?!

Danke!


----------



## PirateW (2. Juli 2013)

Also nach drei vier runden hat man im Grunde nen gutes Mittel wie lang jeder fährt. Das kann man dann gut hochrechnen. Oder man gibt nach Ankunft im Lager an den quasi übernächsten die ankunftszeit an, damit er weiss wann er Ca. Dran is. Dafür sollte man dann aber nicht erst ne halbe std. Über die Expo schlendern.


----------



## xysiu33 (8. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

suche einen Startplatz im 8-er oder 4-team.

Wer noch einen Mitfahrer braucht möge sich bitte bei mir melden.

Danke im Voraus.

Wäre noch zu erwähnen, dass ich letztes Jahr untrainiert 22 min. für die Runde gebraucht habe.

Dieses Jahr nach meinem "Body-Tuning" und etwas Training werden sicher die Runden unter 20 min. gedreht

Das ganze soll ja noch Spaß machen....


----------



## KILROY (11. Juli 2013)

Yeah..Countdown läuft.

Wie wird das Wetter diesmal ?
Europaletten mitnehmen, damit die Füße im Zeltlager trocken bleiben ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yellow-faggin (11. Juli 2013)

Europaletten und der große Anhänger zum Unterstellen sind immer dabei, egal wie das Wetter wird 
Was auch nicht zu verachten ist, ist ein Stockbett das man nachts nichts von den Fluten überrascht werden kann, ich glaube 2010 wars


----------



## unknownbeats (11. Juli 2013)

mir würden allerdings die 15min regen von letztem jahr reichen.den indianer jones kann man besser woanders raushängen lassen -)


----------



## KILROY (15. Juli 2013)

Weiß zufällig jemand, wieviele Runden in den versch. Klassen beim Kids Cup gefahren werden ? Habe das in den letzten Jahre nicht sooo verfolgt, aber mein Junior wird neugierig....

( ich könnte ja skyder anfunken, aber wozu gibt's das Forum  )


----------



## xysiu33 (17. Juli 2013)

Meine Suche wurde erfolgreich 

Also bis bald in - hoffentlich regenlosem - Duisburg.


----------



## Olli5 (18. Juli 2013)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Berge ???? Wo gibt es in Duisburg Berge ????



KaiserBERG - warum dieser wohl so heißt...?


----------



## unknownbeats (19. Juli 2013)

auf der strecke werdet ihr den monte schlacko kennen und lieben lernen lol


----------



## WhiteBandit (19. Juli 2013)

Akutelle Wettervorhersage für das Rennen. 
Sonne 23 Grad. Perfekt. Mal sehen wie es wirklich wird.


----------



## xysiu33 (19. Juli 2013)

Jou 

Hätte nichts gegen eine Wiederholung des Wetters wie im letzten Jahr.

Hoffentlich bleibt es bei der Vorhersage.


----------



## Twenty-1 (20. Juli 2013)

Wer hat Lust in einem reinen FUN-8er Team mitzufahren? Es sind kurzfristig 2 Plätze freigeworden, die gerne besetzt werden wollen... Mind. einer der Plätze ist auch kostenlos


----------



## foss (20. Juli 2013)

Hi Leute,

ich bin zum ersten mal dabei und finde kaum Infos. Daher wär ich euch sehr dankbar.......
1. Wie siehts aus mit einer Fläche für Zelt, Liege etc.? Bekommt man da paar Quadratmeter zugewiesen oder eher nach dem Motto "first come- first serve"?
Wo liegt diese Flaeche im Fahrerlager, direkt an der Strecke oder nach hinten versetzt? Könnte ich dort auch einen Wohnwegen platzieren?
2. Gibts ne Möglichkeit an Strom zu kommen oder (wohl eher nicht) muss ich ein Notstromaggregat mitbringen?
3. Braucht man überhaupt Strom für Kühlschrank, Licht etc.?
4. Essen: gibts Verpflegung auf der Strecke, also qualitative gute, z.B. Riegel oder Gel?

Herzlichen Dank vorab. Nach dem Race könnt ihr gern auf ein (hoffentlich gekühltes) Dosenbier vorbeikommen
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (20. Juli 2013)

Olli5 schrieb:


> KaiserBERG - warum dieser wohl so heißt...?



Berge sind für mich 500hm +


----------



## Olli5 (20. Juli 2013)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Berge sind für mich 500hm +



Wenn Du den KaiserBERG zehnmal nach obi gefahren bist, dann kommst Du ziemlich nah dran
An Deine 500 HM ....  ;-). Nichts für ungut


----------



## Dumens100 (20. Juli 2013)

foss schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich bin zum ersten mal dabei und finde kaum Infos. Daher wär ich euch sehr dankbar.......
> 1. Wie siehts aus mit einer Fläche für Zelt, Liege etc.? Bekommt man da paar Quadratmeter zugewiesen oder eher nach dem Motto "first come- first serve"?
> ...


na ich will jetzt mal nicht der böse sein, aber da hast Du dann nicht wirklich gesucht, hier im Forum findest Du reichlich suche auch mal unter älteren Beiträgen von 24H Duisburg oder schaue mal auf der Hompage von Skyder nach
http://www.24h-duisburg.de/content.php?folder=124
aber jetzt zu Deinen Fragen
zu 1. jedes Team bekommt nach Größe des Teams eine gewisse Fläche zugesprochen
Einzelstarter!stehen!maximal!20m²,!für!2er!Teams!30m²,!für!4er!Teams!40m²!und!für!8er!Teams!60m²!
im Vorfeld wurde von Skyder über Deinen Teamleader nee Abfrage gestellt in welchen Sektor Ihr möchtet, ab Mittwoch 31.07 . kannst Du online nachschauen in welchen Sektor Ihr seid, da gilt dann leider wer zu erst kommt schnappt sich denn besten Platz. Ja Du kannst auch mit Wohnwagen anreisen.
zu 2. Strom ist vorhanden brauchst aber teilweise lange Verlängerungen, Notstromaggregate sind auch zugelassen.
zu 3. das must Du mit Dir selbst ausmachen, aber bedenke Akkus laden, Beleuchtung im Zelt/Wohnwagen , ist also angebracht. 
zu 4. es gibt einen Verpflegungsstand und der ist an der Wechselzone, dort bekommst Du so das normale wie Brote, Kekse, Obst usw und natürlich die üblichen Getränke, Nachts gibt es noch nee Suppe, Riegel gibt es leider keine mehr außer die die in Deinen Starterpaket sind .
so ich hoffe ich konnte Dir ein bisschen weiterhelfen


----------



## naepster (20. Juli 2013)

Twenty1 währe gerne dabei mehr Infos über PN 
Gruß 
Marcel


----------



## yellow-faggin (21. Juli 2013)

Ich bin ja echt gespannt wie das Wetter wirklich werden wird.
Im Moment ändert sich die Vorhersage fast täglich, wir stehen übers Wochenende bei 20-22 °C, heiter bis wolkig und 60% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit, aber 0,0mm Niederschlag!


----------



## Schwitte (21. Juli 2013)

Es sind noch 2 Wochen bis zum 24h-Rennen!
Da interessiert mich das Wetter aktuell noch am wenigsten. Kommt wie es kommt, können wir eh nix dran ändern!
So wie es aktuell ist, muss es jedenfalls nicht bleiben. Kein Bock auf eine Staublunge!


----------



## Kurvenjaeger (21. Juli 2013)

Na gut, also wenn sich sonst keiner traut, werde ich das Thema eben ansprechen. Wie steht's denn dieses Jahr mit der Reifenwahl?




scnr


----------



## manutebol (22. Juli 2013)

Kurvenjaeger schrieb:


> Na gut, also wenn sich sonst keiner traut, werde ich das Thema eben ansprechen. Wie steht's denn dieses Jahr mit der Reifenwahl?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wenn der Thunder Burt bis dahin erhältlich wäre würde dieser wohl in Frage kommen ( bes. für`s HR)..... VR: IKON, X-King oder RoRo z. B.

....aber sollte ja vom Untergrund abhängen ob dieser trocken oder nass ist....


----------



## unknownbeats (22. Juli 2013)

Thunder Burt nicht vor der eurobike so wie mir bekannt ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yellow-faggin (22. Juli 2013)

Japp Thunder Burt ist für September angekündigt.

Bei mir sinds vorne ein 2,25" RoRo und hinten ein 2,25" RaRa in 26".


----------



## viper400 (22. Juli 2013)

ich nehme den race king ;-)


----------



## Jägermeister85 (23. Juli 2013)

Moin! Hab mir den Furious Fred 2.25" vorne wie hinten montiert. Wollte zwar eigentlich Race Kings fahren, aber wenn Schwalbe schonmal Reifen sponsert...
Nochmal ne Frage an die Taktik Chefs - wie viel Zeit verliert man eigentlich so im Schnitt beim Wechsel? Fahren im 8er Team und die Frage ist, ob man bei nur einer Runde soviel rausholt um die öfteren Wechsel zukompensieren oder lieber etwas "ruhiger" und dann halt 2 Runden. War auch schon mit 3 Runden/ pro Stint am planen, aber das ist dann wohl doch zu Kräfte zehrend?!

Gruß Jägermeister


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Juli 2013)

um bei einem wechsel nach einer runde was zu erreichen, muss jeder fahrer vor dem wechsel auf der rolle gesessen haben und der puls beim wechsel schon im hohen bereich sein.

wechseln und eine runde komplett vollgas.


am start vielleicht die ersten beiden fahrer 2 runden fahren lassen, bis sich das feld etwas entzerrt hat.


----------



## CW68 (23. Juli 2013)

Der Wechsel kostet nicht so viel Zeit. 3 Runden pro Einsatz würde ich im 8er alleine schon nicht machen, um die Wartezeit nicht unnötig lang zu machen. Wenn Du mal grob mit 20 Minuten pro Runde rechnest, wäre jeder Fahrer 1 Stunde auf dem Bike und hätte dann 7 Stunden Pause.
Auch bei 2 Runden ist die Durststrecke, die Du überbrücken musst schon recht lange. Es sind ja alle auch zum Fahren da. 40 Minuten fahren und dann 4,5 Stunden Pause ist schon eine Menge. Je nach Fitnesszustand der Fahrer wirst Du dazu in der zweiten Runde mehr Zeit verlieren, als durch den Wechsel.
Zumindest am Tag würde ich im 8er aus Erfahrung eine Runde empfehlen. Ggf. in der Nacht einen Wechsel auf 2 Runden umstellen, um etwas mehr Ruhezeit zu ermöglichen. Dann aber wieder am Morgen auf 1er Turns gehen.


----------



## Jägermeister85 (23. Juli 2013)

Das ist doch mal ne Aussage.
Ja wir sind ein wenig inhomogen besetzt -.-* - Die Hälfte von uns würde ich schon auf 17er Rundenzeiten im Schnitt setzen, der Rest fährt eher des olympischen Gedankens mit ;-).
Mal sehen, denke wir werden zumindest nachts auf 2-3 Runden gehen  einige haben schon angedeutet nachts etwas mehr Schlaf haben zu wollen.

Man sieht sich dann in Duisburg. Sind die bekloppten mit den Puky Wimpeln aufm Kopf;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twenty-1 (23. Juli 2013)

es sind immernoch 2 Plätze frei!!!


----------



## Schwitte (23. Juli 2013)

Jägermeister85 schrieb:


> Das ist doch mal ne Aussage.
> Ja wir sind ein wenig inhomogen besetzt -.-* - Die Hälfte von uns würde ich schon auf 17er Rundenzeiten im Schnitt setzen, der Rest fährt eher des olympischen Gedankens mit ;-).
> Mal sehen, denke wir werden zumindest nachts auf 2-3 Runden gehen  einige haben schon angedeutet nachts etwas mehr Schlaf haben zu wollen.
> 
> Man sieht sich dann in Duisburg. Sind die bekloppten mit den Puky Wimpeln aufm Kopf;-)



Kennen eure Fahrer nicht, aber beim 8er in Duisburg wird in der Regel 1 Runde Vollgas gefahren und dann geht es zum Wechsel! 
Wenn ihr halbwegs schnell Rennen könnt (in der Wechselzone Pflicht!) und nicht eine volle Runden braucht um auf Touren zu kommen, ist das die beste und schnellste Strategie.

Hoffe auf der Zufahrt Richtung Monte Schlacko popelt noch jemand die unzähligen in die Erde gedrückten Kronkorken raus. Lösen sich die Dinger, wird es mehr als kritisch für die Furios Freds & Co.


----------



## yellow-faggin (23. Juli 2013)

Normalerweise wird im 8er 1 Runde Vollgas gefahren und im 4er 2 Runden etwas gemächlicher, haben wir bisher so gehalten.



Schwitte schrieb:


> Hoffe auf der Zufahrt Richtung Monte Schlacko popelt noch jemand die unzähligen in die Erde gedrückten Kronkorken raus. Lösen sich die Dinger, wird es mehr als kritisch für die Furios Freds & Co.



Kronkorken 
Bevor man links zum Monte Schlacko hochfährt?
Wird am Freitag auf jeden Fall begutachtet und zur Not selber die Schüppe ausgepackt.


----------



## Schwitte (23. Juli 2013)

Jepp, genau dort.

Denke ein Schraubenzieher reicht um die zu lösen. Hatte letztens keinen dabei, sonst wäre ein Teil davon schon weg.


----------



## yellow-faggin (23. Juli 2013)

Schraubenzieher haben wir genug mit beim Rennen, da werden wir dann mal mit ein paar Mann losziehen!


----------



## Raabi2711 (23. Juli 2013)

Hi,

ich bin noch auf der Suche nach einem Solofahrer Startplatz. Wer also einen abzugeben hat, bitte PN. 

Für ein 2er Team würde ich mich auch noch durchringen


----------



## marcusge (23. Juli 2013)

Raabi2711 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich bin noch auf der Suche nach einem Solofahrer Startplatz. Wer also einen abzugeben hat, bitte PN.
> 
> Für ein 2er Team würde ich mich auch noch durchringen


 

Auf der HP von Skyder stehen die Kontaktdaten für einen Soloplatz


----------



## Archipedes (23. Juli 2013)

Wir haben kurzfristig einen 2er-Team Startplatz zu vergeben.
Hat irgendjemand Interesse?


----------



## terrafox (24. Juli 2013)

Twenty-1 schrieb:


> es sind immernoch 2 Plätze frei!!!



Hallo war das bei euch just for fun?

Gruß aus dem Niedergergischen


----------



## Twenty-1 (24. Juli 2013)

Ja... wir waren das mit Just-for-Fun... wobei das auch schon ambitioniert wäre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ckl-online (25. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
bekommt man vorab seinen Stellplatz noch zugesandt oder wird das erst bei der Nummervergabe vor Ort mitgeteilt.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Dumens100 (25. Juli 2013)

Mittwochabend kannst Du online nachschauen auf welchen Sektor euer Team steht. Am Freitag gehts dann mehr oder weniger wer zu erst kommt mahlt zuerst auf euren Sektor. Aber vieleicht hats Markus dieses Jahr besser im griff oder greift mal durch.


----------



## yellow-faggin (25. Juli 2013)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> Mittwochabend kannst Du online nachschauen auf welchen Sektor euer Team steht. Am Freitag gehts dann mehr oder weniger wer zu erst kommt mahlt zuerst auf euren Sektor. Aber vieleicht hats Markus dieses Jahr besser im griff oder greift mal durch.



Was gibts da groß durchzugreifen, du fährst am Freitag in den Sektor der dir zugeteilt und suchst dir dein Plätchen aus, wer zuerst da ist kann sich natürlich die schönsten Plätze aussuchen


----------



## Dumens100 (25. Juli 2013)

schön wenn sich alle dran halten würden. Es gibt Teams die bauen auch schon gerne mal Donnerstagabend auf oder stellen sich in einen nicht ihren zugewiesennen Sektor. Ganz beliebt ist auch vierer Team und sechs Autos die würde ich grundsätzlich vom Platz verweisen bez.ein Auto pro Team auf dem Platz um Wertsachenwegzuschließen.


----------



## Dumens100 (25. Juli 2013)

ach und eigentlich weist Markus dir denn Platz in dem zugehörigen Sektor zu


----------



## yellow-faggin (25. Juli 2013)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> ach und eigentlich weist Markus dir denn Platz in dem zugehörigen Sektor zu



Markus kann auch nicht überall sein 
Ausserdem ists am Freitag morgen um 8 Uhr noch ziemlich ruhig und 100m² sind auch genug.

Autos sind ne andere Sache und regt mich auch immer wieder jedes Jahr aufs neue auf!


----------



## Dumens100 (25. Juli 2013)

da haste recht das er nicht überall gleichzeitig sein kann  hat ja jetzt auch ein Segway früher muste er immer alles per Bike machen 
aber auch wenn Du schon um 8 Uhr da bist darfst Du eigentlich noch nicht drauf  da ofiziel erst ab 10 Uhr . 
Endlich mal jemand der die gleiche Meinung zu Autos im Fahrerlager hat


----------



## WhiteBandit (25. Juli 2013)

Nun zum Thema Autos im Fahrerlager. Ich bin dafür. Wir penne in in einem Bulli. Der ist in unsere Schlafgelegenheiten fest mit eingeplant. Alle anderen Autos bleiben draußen. Was sollen die auch auf dem Gelände.


----------



## Dumens100 (25. Juli 2013)

Da sprechen wir von einem wagen. Schaue mal bei den anderen teams wie gesagt vierer  team großes Zelt und sechs Autos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WhiteBandit (25. Juli 2013)

Stimmt so was habe ich auch schon öfter beobachtet. Was ich aber noch viel krasser finde.  Das habe ich auf vielen anderen Events beobachtet.  Das man jetzt mit Lkws anreist und dann auch noch Zelte und Autos. Unglaublich.


----------



## Kurvenjaeger (25. Juli 2013)

Was die Donnerstagsanreise angeht, wurde vergangenes Jahr ja schon relativ konsequent der Zutritt zum Gelände verwährt. Hoffen wir mal darauf, dass es in diesem Jahr dann auch die letzten verstanden haben, dass Freitag eben nicht Donnerstag heißt.


----------



## ckl-online (26. Juli 2013)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> Mittwochabend kannst Du online nachschauen auf welchen Sektor euer Team steht. Am Freitag gehts dann mehr oder weniger wer zu erst kommt mahlt zuerst auf euren Sektor. Aber vieleicht hats Markus dieses Jahr besser im griff oder greift mal durch.



...das ist ja dann besonders toll, wenn man erst am Samstag anreisen kann.

Da freu ich mich ja jetzt schon drauf. Bei dem Geld, was da reinkommt kann man das doch wie auf den Trödelmärkten oder so abstecken für die einzelnen Teams.

Na ja, mal schauen. Wird schon schiefgehen.


----------



## Dumens100 (26. Juli 2013)

neen Platz kriegst Du schon.


----------



## yellow-faggin (26. Juli 2013)

Ein Platz im zugewiesenen Sektor wird auf jeden Fall vorhanden sein, nur bekommt ihr nicht mehr die besten Plätze, aber einen Platz hat im Landschaftspark bisher noch jeder bekommen.


----------



## foss (27. Juli 2013)

Servus Leute,

lasst uns mal wieder über Technik reden:
1. Kann ich das  Ding (Einzelstarter) mit ner Starrgabel durchziehen? Was meint ihr? Mir ist meine Federgabel nicht ganz geheuer....
2. Reifen: Furious Fred zu gefährlich?

Merci Burschen.
aus Bayern
foss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yellow-faggin (27. Juli 2013)

foss schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> 
> lasst uns mal wieder über Technik reden:
> 1. Kann ich das  Ding (Einzelstarter) mit ner Starrgabel durchziehen? Was meint ihr? Mir ist meine Federgabel nicht ganz geheuer....
> ...



Zu 1.: Wenn du gut traniert bist und Reifen mit viel Volumen und wenig Druck fährst dürfte es auszuhalten sein.

Zu 2.: Kommt sehr stark aufs Wetter an, wenns trocken ist würde ich ihn hinten sofort fahren, vorne eher nicht.


----------



## grisu1 (28. Juli 2013)

Hallo Kollegen,
fahre selber Starrgabel ( Surley, 2,35 er Reifen) und kenne nur zwei nervige Stellen im Landschaftspark: die Treppe und die vorletzte Afahrt vorm Ziel, die momentan schon sehr wellig ausgebemst ist.
Ansonsten macht ein starres Bike meiner Meinung nach in Duisburg echt Laune.......


----------



## yellow-faggin (29. Juli 2013)

Ich habe von anderen Fahrern gehört, dass im Moment die Treppe überhaupt nicht befahrbar sein soll, weil auf der Zufahrt dorthin irgendeine große Metallbrücke eingestürzt ist??
Kann das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## Dumens100 (29. Juli 2013)

da ist was eingerüstet


----------



## WhiteBandit (29. Juli 2013)

Das wäre ja furchtbar wenn die Treppe rausgenommen werden würde.  Oder bin ich gerade an einer falschen Stelle?


----------



## eminem7905 (29. Juli 2013)

wie funktioniert das eigentlich mit den dixi-klos, werden sie zum team gebracht oder muss man die irgendwo abholen. 

wir haben nachträglich eins bestellt...fremdnutzung 2 euro pro geschäft im sektor N


----------



## yellow-faggin (29. Juli 2013)

Du bekommst bei der Startnummernausgabe einen Bon für das Dixiklo und das Dixklo selber wird dir mit einem LKW zum Stellplatz gebracht.


----------



## xysiu33 (29. Juli 2013)

Hallo. Irgendwelche Infos zur Brücke und Treppe ? Wäre sehr sehr Schade wenn die Höhenüberfahrt duch die Stahlbrücke und die Treppe fehlen würden....


----------



## grisu1 (29. Juli 2013)

gestern war man schon mit dem Abbau der Gerüste beschäftigt....


----------



## yellow-faggin (29. Juli 2013)

Das hört sich ja schonmal positiv an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twenty-1 (30. Juli 2013)

Fall es doch noch Kurzentschlosse gibt... neben dem ohnehin noch freien Startplatz in einem FUN-8er ist seit heute auch noch meiner frei... mit einem Gips von Schulter bis Hand biket es sich nicht so gut ;-)

Wer also KOSTENLOS starten möchte... bitte melden!


----------



## yellow-faggin (30. Juli 2013)

Was macht ihr denn alle kurz vor dem Rennen noch für einen Quatsch


----------



## xysiu33 (30. Juli 2013)

grisu1 schrieb:


> gestern war man schon mit dem Abbau der Gerüste beschäftigt....



Hallo. Klärt mich bitte auf: was bedeutet das ?
Ist die  Treppe und die ganze Strecke unverändert ?


----------



## Dumens100 (30. Juli 2013)

das sieht man wie jedes Jahr erst Freitag


----------



## Mareskan (31. Juli 2013)

Es sollen auf dem Monatanplatz 2 kleine Schleifen einbaut sein, sonst ist die Strecke wie 2012.


----------



## Schwitte (31. Juli 2013)

Was für ein Platz? Wo soll der sein und woher hast du die Info?


----------



## yellow-faggin (31. Juli 2013)

Mareskan schrieb:


> Es sollen auf dem Monatanplatz 2 kleine Schleifen einbaut sein, sonst ist die Strecke wie 2012.



Aber bitte nicht wieder diese Schleifen wo man sich ne Staublunge geholt hat


----------



## PirateW (31. Juli 2013)

Das doch nicht wieder dieses alberne gehampel auf dem flachen riesen Platz...der nur staubt und in den 180 Grad kurven rutschig is wie Hölle? In 2011 hatten die den quatsch doch schomma -.-


----------



## PirateW (31. Juli 2013)

yellow-faggin schrieb:


> Aber bitte nicht wieder diese Schleifen wo man sich ne Staublunge geholt hat



Zu befürchten...ja!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mareskan (31. Juli 2013)

Und als der große Regen kam, ist man dort bis zur Nabe abgesoffen 

Aber regnen soll glaub nicht wirklich...


----------



## yellow-faggin (31. Juli 2013)

Nein regnen soll es bisher nur einmal am Samstag morgen, was vielleicht auch gar nicht so schlecht ist http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0002289003


----------



## Mareskan (31. Juli 2013)

@yellow
Info Facebook 24h Duisburg Gruppe...einer aus dem Aufbauteam(?):
Gerüste im LaPaDu zwischen den Hochöfen geräumt die Strecke ist dort soweit frei.Auchparallel der Hochofenbatterie kurz vor der Fußgängerbrücke
Ist alles in Vorbereitung. Bis auf das kleine Bögelchen im Manganeisenlager keine Veränderung der Strecke 2012

Ab Freitag werden wir es ja sehen..

Nach 20 Stunden Staub fressen werde ich eh aussehen, als ob ich 1 Woche unter Tage war


----------



## yellow-faggin (31. Juli 2013)

Mareskan schrieb:


> @yellow
> Info Facebook 24h Duisburg Gruppe...einer aus dem Aufbauteam(?):
> Gerüste im LaPaDu zwischen den Hochöfen geräumt die Strecke ist dort soweit frei.Auchparallel der Hochofenbatterie kurz vor der Fußgängerbrücke
> Ist alles in Vorbereitung. Bis auf das kleine Bögelchen im Manganeisenlager keine Veränderung der Strecke 2012
> ...



Die Fahrräder sahen 2011 ähnlich aus 
Nur mal so als Beispiel für Leute die sich das bisher nicht vorstellen konnten, ich bin da recht oft gefahren und das Etwas ganz rechts ist ein Fahrrad


----------



## KILROY (31. Juli 2013)

So, Fahrerlagereinteilung ist online.

cu in Duisburg


----------



## Mareskan (31. Juli 2013)

20qm in Sektor J. Wie ich es gewünscht hatte 

Dann bis Freitag frühestens beim Aufbau, oder spätestens Samstag beim Rennen.

@alle Fahrer
Ich wünsche allen ein tolles Rennen. Möget alle von Pannen und Stürzen verschon bleiben. Der Wettergott meint es dieses Jahr ganz gut mit uns. Und bitte nicht allzusehr mit dem Fahrer der Startnummer 1047 meckern, das bin ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PirateW (31. Juli 2013)

Mareskan schrieb:


> 20qm in Sektor J. Wie ich es gewünscht hatte
> 
> Dann bis Freitag frühestens beim Aufbau, oder spätestens Samstag beim Rennen.
> 
> ...



Niemals )


----------



## yellow-faggin (31. Juli 2013)

Über Solofahrer wird nie auch nur ein Wort verloren, dafür finde ich das viel zu beachtenswert was ihr leistet


----------



## WhiteBandit (31. Juli 2013)

Sehe ich genauso.  Ihr seid außen vor.  Ab 2er darf man sich aufregen.    ich rege mich gar nicht auf. Lohnt sich nicht.  Meine bitte ist nur,  verhaltet euch allen gegenüber fair.


----------



## unknownbeats (31. Juli 2013)

solofahrer werden ja nachts neon blau geschmückt das muss doch ehre genug sein -)
achtung ironie!!!!


----------



## Mareskan (31. Juli 2013)

unknownbeats schrieb:


> solofahrer werden ja nachts neon blau geschmückt



Aber nur hinten


----------



## Bioantrieb (1. August 2013)

Moin, 

würde irrsinnig gerne in Duisburg starten, möglichst Solo (bin bisher noch nie im Team gefahren), hat eventuell jemand einen Startplatz für mich?

Woman, Jahrgang 1975 falls das von Bedeutung ist...


----------



## Dumens100 (1. August 2013)

Solo Platz wirste wohl keinen mehr finden. Aber die Chance im Team ist da schon sehr groß, schaue mal auf der Hompage von Skyder oder in diversen Foren werden noch Plätze angeboten. Viel Glück


----------



## eminem7905 (1. August 2013)

jo, fair geht vor. 

also ein wenig blut im kopf lassen und mal mitdenken und rücksicht nehmen.


----------



## freak13 (1. August 2013)

Ich finde auf der Homepag enix zum Thema Parkplätze und Anfahrt. Wer kann denn da etwas zu sagen ? 
Eine Adresse zum Eingeben fürs Navi wäre hilfreich.


----------



## Christer (1. August 2013)

freak13 schrieb:


> Ich finde auf der Homepag enix zum Thema Parkplätze und Anfahrt. Wer kann denn da etwas zu sagen ?
> Eine Adresse zum Eingeben fürs Navi wäre hilfreich.



Emscherstraße 71

47137 Duisburg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freak13 (1. August 2013)

danke !


----------



## Christer (1. August 2013)

Aber Du hast Recht! Auf der ganzen http://www.24h-duisburg.de Internet Seite ist nicht einmal die genaue Anschrift des Event Ortes zu finden. Noch nicht mal in der offiziellen Ausschreibung.

Bei einem so großen Radsport Event würde ich doch eine Anfahrtsbeschreibung oder wenigstens die genaue Adresse für Navi Geräte auf der Event Webseite erwarten.


----------



## eminem7905 (1. August 2013)

schlecht vorbereitet:



> Anreise
> Der Landschaftpark Nord ist unter der Adresse: Emscherstraße 71 in 47137 Duisburg zu erreichen.
> Zum Fahrerlager bzw. Expo, Start- und Ziel-Bereich gelangt man nur über den Eingang Werkstraße.
> Aus Richtung Dortmund A 42 Ausfahrt DU-Neumühl, rechts auf die B 8 Richtung DU-Obermeiderich,
> ...


  zu finden unter DOWNLOAD: Teilnahmebedingungen A-Z


----------



## freak13 (1. August 2013)

Snoopyracer schrieb:


> Aber Du hast Recht! Auf der ganzen http://www.24h-duisburg.de Internet Seite ist nicht einmal die genaue Anschrift des Event Ortes zu finden. Noch nicht mal in der offiziellen Ausschreibung.
> 
> Bei einem so großen Radsport Event würde ich doch eine Anfahrtsbeschreibung oder wenigstens die genaue Adresse für Navi Geräte auf der Event Webseite erwarten.



Genau das habe ich mir auch gedacht. Na hoffentlich ist das Event etwas besser durchdacht als die Webseite.
Ich meine die Veranstaltung gabs doch letztes Jahr sogar schon mal, ob da alle Teilnehmer den Ort gefunden haben ??
Wenn ich als Veranstalter mehr als  5 Teilnehmer erwarte ist doch eine Anfahrtsbeschreibung mit Info zu Parkplätzen das mindeste.


----------



## Christer (1. August 2013)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> schlecht vorbereitet:
> 
> zu finden unter DOWNLOAD: Teilnahmebedingungen A-Z



Danke. 

Das ist aber extrem gut versteckt. Wer mal eben schnell die Event Adresse über sein Smartphone suchen möchte, der wird auch gerne dafür extra eine ganze PDF Datei runterladen...


----------



## PirateW (1. August 2013)

freak13 schrieb:


> Genau das habe ich mir auch gedacht. Na hoffentlich ist das Event etwas besser durchdacht als die Webseite.
> Ich meine die Veranstaltung gabs doch letztes Jahr sogar schon mal, ob da alle Teilnehmer den Ort gefunden haben ??
> Wenn ich als Veranstalter mehr als  5 Teilnehmer erwarte ist doch eine Anfahrtsbeschreibung mit Info zu Parkplätzen das mindeste.



Die gibt es schon ein paar Tage länger ;-). Aber unter Eingabe Landschaftspark Nord findet man auch hin...immer auf das StauEnde der Zufahrt auf den Platz achten )


----------



## Dumens100 (1. August 2013)

Bioantrieb schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> würde irrsinnig gerne in Duisburg starten, möglichst Solo (bin bisher noch nie im Team gefahren), hat eventuell jemand einen Startplatz für mich?
> 
> Woman, Jahrgang 1975 falls das von Bedeutung ist...



im zweier ist noch was frei
http://www.24h-duisburg.de/content.php?folder=596


----------



## xysiu33 (1. August 2013)

Hallo - wie sieht es am Samstag morgen mit PKW-Zufahrt in die Sektoren Q aus ?

Ich weiss, dass es ohne Probleme möglich ist, über die Werksstraße auf
den Bunkervorplatz drauf zu fahren, wo die Sektoren A-F sind. 

Muss aber jetzt zum Sektor "Q" und da mache ich mir gedanken, ob das am Samstag morgen auch möglich ist....eigentlich müsste es die Möglichkeit geben, wenn man früh genug kommt...


----------



## Dumens100 (1. August 2013)

bis 10 Uhr ist diese möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xysiu33 (1. August 2013)

Danke für die Auskunft


----------



## Kurvenjaeger (1. August 2013)

Hallo xysiu33, 

wir hatten letztes Jahr im Sektor Q auch jemanden, der erst am Samstag angereist ist. Solange Du zeitig genug da bist, gibt's da keine Probleme. Je nachdem wo im Sektor Q Du deinen Platz hast, kommst Du allerdings während des Kids Race auch zu Fuß weder rein noch raus, so zumindest unsere Erfahrung aus dem letzten Jahr.


----------



## Team-D (1. August 2013)

Wir haben ein Zimmer in der Jugendherberge auf dem Gelände gebucht. Alleine schon um mal ein wenig besser zu schlafen und richtig zu duschen. Ist noch jemand von euch in der Jugendherberge? Die Jugendherberge im Park soll dieses Wochenende durch das Rennen komplett ausgebucht sein. Dann werden sicher einige Biker dort anzutreffen sein.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (1. August 2013)

Hi dringende Frage, bis wann kann man teilnehmer im Team noch ummelden. Geht es evtl beim startnummer abholen noch?


----------



## OerdiYJ (1. August 2013)

Hallo Bikefreunde

ein Stammfahrer hat sich das Schlüsselbein gebrochen,
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




deswegen habe ich jetzt noch einen Platz im 4er Team 24fun frei.
Wer lust auf die 24h hat kann sich bei mir (Torsten)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 melden.
Der Startplatz ist kostenlos
Die Rundenzeiten im letzen Jahr lagen bei 18-23 min

Torsten 1974
Jan 1989
Pascal 1993

Gruss Oerdi

Tel o173/9116064


----------



## marcusge (1. August 2013)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Hi dringende Frage, bis wann kann man teilnehmer im Team noch ummelden. Geht es evtl beim startnummer abholen noch?


 
Haben letztes Jahr auch kurz vor dem Rennen umgemeldet.
Ging schnell und problemlos per mail.
In der Rundenerfassung stand der richtige Name, die Startnummer war aber schon gedruckt und wurde nicht mehr geändert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcusge (1. August 2013)

Team-D schrieb:


> Wir haben ein Zimmer in der Jugendherberge auf dem Gelände gebucht. Alleine schon um mal ein wenig besser zu schlafen und richtig zu duschen. Ist noch jemand von euch in der Jugendherberge? Die Jugendherberge im Park soll dieses Wochenende durch das Rennen komplett ausgebucht sein. Dann werden sicher einige Biker dort anzutreffen sein.


 
Ist aber schon eine Strecke zwischen Start/Ziel und der JHB.
Geht ihr nach jedem Wechsel in die JHB oder habt ihr noch ein Platz im Fahrerlager?
Stelle ich mir sonst irgendwie noch stressiger vor als im Fahrerlager.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (1. August 2013)

Hi, danke für die Antwort, wünsche allen viel Spass und Erfolg.


----------



## 4XRacerPB (1. August 2013)

Bis morgen....


----------



## Team-D (2. August 2013)

marcusge schrieb:


> Ist aber schon eine Strecke zwischen Start/Ziel und der JHB.
> Geht ihr nach jedem Wechsel in die JHB oder habt ihr noch ein Platz im Fahrerlager?
> Stelle ich mir sonst irgendwie noch stressiger vor als im Fahrerlager.


 
So weit ist der Weg nicht zur Jugendherberge. Allerdings ist das dort nicht unser Fahrerlager. Wir haben das normale Fahrerlager auf dem großen Platz dort wo die Treppe runterkommt. Es aber schön doch noch ein Ruhezimmer zu haben, wo man sich mal wirklich in Ruhe hinlegen kann und auch mal richtig duschen kann. Über den DAV ist die Jugendherberge auch nicht teuer. 

So, bis später. Ich hoffe es wird etwas kühler und gib kein Gewitter. 

Allen anderen auch viel Spaß und vor allem ein unfallfreies Rennen!


----------



## KILROY (4. August 2013)

Yeah, it's done 

Glückwunsch an alle Fahrer und deren tlw. unermüdliche Helfer(innen).
Und an die Mädels am Monte Schlacko, die wie jedes Jahr dort Dauerfeuer gemacht haben.

Meine Klamotten inkl. Bike sehen zwar noch so aus, wie meine Lunge von innen, aber tippen geht schon wieder.
Über den Staub braucht man kein Wort verlieren. Bin vermutlich schwerer geworden, während des Wochenendes. 

Ansonsten astreines Wetter, tagsüber schon mächtig heiß, dafür nachts halt ohne Bodenfrost ;-) Warmrollen hat dann zum Glück nicht sooo lange gedauert. Nach dem Kaltstart in den Garten rein und den Anstieg hoch, übel, übel, das kostet immer Überwindung, nicht direkt da hochzuballern. 
Macht man meistens aber doch.

Ich habe auch den Eindruck, dass die Sani's diesmal nicht viel zu tun hatten. Gut so. Habe außerdem persönlich keinen Stress auf der Strecke miterlebt ( daß heißt natürlich nix, da waren ja noch 1899 andere Fahrer ).

Bin aber der Meinung, daß die Starterzahl über das handliche Maß hinaus gegangen ist. 

Für das Team und mich aber 'ne gelungene Veranstaltung. War zum 8. Mal dabei. Die Platzierung zu halten ( U20 knapp verfehlt ) hat am Ende nochmal die letzten Körner gekostet. Ich glaube, ich gehe jetzt in die Falle.


p.s. Die Soloisten kann man ja kaum beschreiben. Haben die eigentlich einen Stoffwechsel, oder funktionieren sie einfach so ? Nicht zu fassen.


----------



## Olli5 (4. August 2013)

Die beiden jungen Mäuse verdienen ein dickes Kompliment. Ob die nun heiser sind??


----------



## PirateW (4. August 2013)

Ich habe leider in diesem Jahr, bei meinem inzwischen 5. Start, das erst mal dort die leidvolle Erfahrung machen muessen, wie es ist, von einem rücksichtslosen Fahrer von der Strecke geschossen zu werden. Ergebnis Knie auf und geschwollen....und Ende im Gelände in der Nacht nach Sturz durch "Schulter kick". Platz 1 Damen trotzdem eingefahren, ich bin allerdings bedient.


----------



## unknownbeats (4. August 2013)

ich hab es leider nicht zur premiere von nacht der revanche geschafft(war groggy in lager) haben die was gesagt wie es jetzt mit der veröffenlichung weiter gehen soll?
ansonste kann ich auch nur bestätigen staub und qualen maximum
die beiden mädels weltklasse .....
bis nächstes jahr 
gr micha


----------



## bergfloh 7 (4. August 2013)

Skyder sollte endlich mal die katastrophale SanitÃ¤r Situation in den Griff bekommen. So wenig heiÃes oder Ã¼berhaupt Wasser gab es noch nie! SchlieÃlich bringt das Event ja auch ne Menge Geld ein. Ferner gab es fÃ¼r die Gewinner der Kategorien , noch nicht einmal freie StartplÃ¤tze fÃ¼rs nÃ¤chste Jahr. Ich glaub die 7 Hiller haben zum fÃ»nften Mal einen Super Abus Helm gewonnen. Auch das ist sehr Einfallsreich!ð
Der nÃ¤chste Punkt ist die neue Reglung fÃ¼r die Mixed Teams. Ja es ist richtig das hier etwas passieren musste. In diesem Jahr musste von den MÃ¤dels im Team ein gewisses Quantum an Runden absolviert werden um in der Mixed Wertung gewertet zu werden. Total unÃ¼bersichtlich war das jedoch am Computer nach zu verfolgen. Raus aus der Mixed Wertung , wieder rein und dann noch  Probleme bei der Zeitmessung.
Ich bin der Meinung dieser Veranstaltung und dem Veranstalter mal wenig Zeit zum Nachdenken zu geben und nicht wieder innerhalb weniger Minuten alle StartplÃ¤tze  zu buchen und auch noch im Voraus zu bezahlen. 

Gruss


----------



## skaster (4. August 2013)

So, und nun zurück zum Angenehmen.
5700 Bilder für euch, falls ihr zwischen 12:00 und 13:25 bzw. 20:30 und 21:30 unterwegs wart, habt ihr gute Chancen drauf zu sein:

12:00-13:25 Teil1

12:00-13:25 Teil2

12:00-13:25 Teil3

20:30-21:30 Teil1

20:30-21:30 Teil2

20:30-21:30 Teil3

Wenn ihr höhere Auflösungen möchtet, PN mit dem Dateinamen und eine Mail-Adresse.

Und ich wusste es doch. Duisburg kann man mittlerweile mit 'nem Trekkingrad fahren.




Dann geht es wohl künftig auch mit dem Crosser?

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keep-cycling (4. August 2013)

skaster schrieb:


> Und ich wusste es doch. Duisburg kann man mittlerweile mit 'nem Trekkingrad fahren.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 256483
> 
> ...



... ich weiß schon, weshalb ich da nicht mehr mitfahre 

Aber wieder gute Leistungen von den Teilnehmern!


----------



## freak13 (4. August 2013)

Die wirkliche Katastrophe war ja mittendrin die ohnehin heillos überfüllte Strecke auch noch zu verkürzen. totale Unverständnis !! das anstehen vor dem Treppchen ging ja mal gar nicht.


----------



## Flatbogard (4. August 2013)

Und "Hut ab" auch vor diesem Teilnehmer!! Trotz Trekking-Rad oder genau deswegen!

Flatbogard


----------



## Jägermeister85 (4. August 2013)

freak13 schrieb:


> Die wirkliche Katastrophe war ja mittendrin die ohnehin heillos überfüllte Strecke auch noch zu verkürzen. totale Unverständnis !! das anstehen vor dem Treppchen ging ja mal gar nicht.



Das die Strecke verkürzt wurde kann ich schon nachvollziehen, die Sicht am Ende der Abfahrt tendierte am Samstag abend ja gegen Null.

Die Zufahrt zur Treppe ist echt problematisch! Vielleicht sollte man vorher einige technikelemente einbauen um das ganze zu entzerren?!

Ich gratuliere allen Teilnehmern die die 24h durchgehalten haben. Bis nächstes Jahr


----------



## Olli5 (4. August 2013)

.


----------



## Lionofjudah (4. August 2013)

...ja, war wieder eine richtig schlechte Veranstaltung... zwischen vergammelten Werkshallen zu hocken, die von Skyder doch bitte mal hätten gestrichen werden können, keiner hat mal dafür gesorgt, den Schotter von der Ideallinie zu fegen... die Streckenverhältnisse, eine Katastrophe... niemand hat sich drum gekümmert, die sich entwickelnden Löcher wenigstens provisorisch mit Kaltasphalt zu flicken... und das Wasser der Duschen, furchtbar, lausig kalt... nicht EIN Spa-Bereich mit asiatischen Masseusen  und sowieso vieeeel zu viele Teilnehmer... Da sollten in Zukunft engere Auswahlkriterien eingeführt werden... Und für die horrenden Meldegelder könnte man ja wenigstens einen Alpentrail implementieren... und wenn es nächstes Jahr wieder so staubig wird, dann verlange ich mein Startgeld zurück!!!!


----------



## Team-D (4. August 2013)

bergfloh 7 schrieb:


> Ferner gab es für die Gewinner der Kategorien , noch nicht einmal freie Startplätze fürs nächste Jahr.


 
Da kann man nur hoffen, dass das im Moment ein "Versehen" oder eine "falsch Info" ist. 
Wenn Skyder wirklich den Gewinner Teams den freien Startplatz für das nächste Rennen wegrationalisiert, dann wäre dies die Frechheit überhaupt.



bergfloh 7 schrieb:


> Skyder sollte endlich mal die katastrophale Sanitär Situation in den Griff bekommen. So wenig heißes oder überhaupt Wasser gab es noch nie! Schließlich bringt das Event ja auch ne Menge Geld ein.


 
Das war die letzten Jahre schon immer genauso schlecht. Deswegen haben wir dieses Jahr auch ein Zimmer in der Jugendherberge gebaucht, was übrigens absolut super war. Ich frage mich nur wie schlecht die sanitäre Versorgung bei dem Rennen werden würde, wenn Skyder nicht die Unterstützung der Stadtwerke und der Dusch Firma Hansgrohe hätte...



bergfloh 7 schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung dieser Veranstaltung und dem Veranstalter mal wenig Zeit zum Nachdenken zu geben und nicht wieder innerhalb weniger Minuten alle Startplätze  zu buchen und auch noch im Voraus zu bezahlen.


 
Mein Reden...

Dazu muss es mehrmals Probleme mit der Zeitmessung gegeben haben. In den ersten Stunden hat bei den live Ergebnissen etwas nicht so ganz gestimmt. Unsere Zimmernachbarn in der Jugendherberge (Gruß nach Bonn) haben uns berichtet, dass es sogar auf der Internetseite der Zeitmessung stand, dass die Firma wohl für gut 45 Minuten Ausfälle oder Probleme hatte. Angeblich sollte anhand von Fotos versucht werden die Zeiten wieder richtig zu koordinieren. Dann mal viel Spaß dabei...

Einem unserer Fahrer ist was Dummes passiert, was dann schon fast wieder lustig war. Er kam heute gegen Mittag die lange Treppe runtergefahren. Unten kurz vor dem kleinen Gegenanstieg vor der Linkskurve standen dann mit einem Mal einige Streckenposten und sagten "Stop gesperrt". Die mussten tatsächlich dort unten anhalten. In der Zeit wurde der kleine Gegenanstieg repariert. Für uns war das nicht so schlimm, aber als Top Team das wirklich um Sekunden gekämpft hat, würde mich das schon stören. 

Ansonsten war er wieder ein schönes Event. Es ist einfach schön dort jedes Jahr Fahrer und Team wieder zu treffen, die man ein oder zwei Jahre nicht mehr gesehen hat. Unsere Kombi aus Fahrerlager und Jugendherberge war für uns ein voller und sehr angenehmer Erfolg. 

Schade nur das wir keine DVD von der "Nacht der Revanche" bekommen haben. Darüber hätten sich sicher viele Leute gefreut. Ich hätte gerne eine DVD gekauft.


----------



## Dennis2904 (4. August 2013)

Hier schonmal unsere Fotos der Einführungsrunde und der ersten Runden von zufälligen Startfeld Fahrern und Nutrixxion Teamern   https://www.dropbox.com/sh/rgt2qtsgv8o3nyq/4X5NYNg-lV#/ 

Für Bilder in Voller Qualität einfach eben anschreiben mit Bildnummer

Lg
Dennis (Team Nutrixxion MTB)


----------



## arno¹ (4. August 2013)

skaster schrieb:


> Dann geht es wohl künftig auch mit dem Crosser?


dein foto: https://picasaweb.google.com/m/zoom..._J_MzANQ&viewportWidth=320&viewportHeight=416

naja machbar ist das (hab ich mal im westerwald) aber auf die distanz für die knochen nicht das beste und wirkliche vorteile hat man nicht

ein 29er starrbike könnte in duisburg gut gehen. das was man auf den paar wurzeln oder bremswellen verliert, kann man auffem schotter wieder rausholen

skaster: https://picasaweb.google.com/m/zoom..._J_MzANQ&viewportWidth=320&viewportHeight=416

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9000 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team-D (4. August 2013)

Allen Fotografen (besonders skaster) vielen Dank für die Fotos!


----------



## skaster (4. August 2013)

arno¹ schrieb:


> ...
> 
> naja machbar ist das (hab ich mal im westerwald) aber auf die distanz für die knochen nicht das beste und wirkliche vorteile hat man nicht
> 
> ...



Na ja, ich meine der Exto wäre vor ein paar Jahren mal Solo mit einem starren Singlespeeder dort gewesen (2010 oder 2011?)


----------



## arno¹ (4. August 2013)

kommt halt ganz auf die knochen an, wenn da alles ok ist, ist das machbar

frage nur was das bringen soll. ich würde den starren 29er nehmen, der läuft auch ansatzweise so gut wie ein crosser, hat aber deutlich mehr komfort, fehlertoleranz und grip im schotter 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9000 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## eminem7905 (5. August 2013)

24h Duisburg ist wie 3 Jahre rauchen. Was haben wir da so alles eingeatmet?


----------



## Renn Maus (5. August 2013)

Duisburg war toll.

Ich war bisher schon auf 24h-Rennen in Chemnitz, am Nürburgring und jetzt in Duisburg und muss sagen, dass das Drumherum (Expo-Area, Rahmenprogramm, etc...) in Duisburg mit Abstand am besten war.

Die Strecke war zwar langweilig (was den technischen Anspruch anbelangt), aber vor einer richtig coolen Kulisse!

Und der extreme Staub war eine wirklich tolle, in dieser Menge völlig neue Erfahrung!


----------



## unkreativ (5. August 2013)

Duisburg war der absolute Hammer. Mein erstes 24h-Rennen und unser Team direkt auf Platz 3. Unfassbar:

http://just.unkreativ.net/?p=175

Ich bin immer noch wie auf Drogen...

Und es stimmt, was die @Renn Maus sagt, die Strecke ist eigentlich "langweilig", weil sie keinen technischen Anspruch hat. Das macht sie auf der anderen Seite aber auch verdammt schnell -sieht man mal vom ständigen Stau an der Treppe ab. Das ist wie alles im Leben halt für den einen nicht so toll (meine Freundin, gute Kletterin und Technikerin), für andere wie mich dagegen um so besser (Asphaltraser)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (5. August 2013)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> 24h Duisburg ist wie 3 Jahre rauchen. Was haben wir da so alles eingeatmet?


 Bitte:
http://www.chemie-grundlagen.de/periodensystem/


----------



## 4XRacerPB (5. August 2013)

...ob man  wirklich als schneller Fahrer in der Spitzkehre sich innen kommentarlos vorbeidrücken muss...
Für nächstes Jahr wird mehr trainiert..
Und etwas voll fand ich es auch
Weiß eigentlich jemand ob man sich den Film nacht der Revanche irgendwo im Netz anschauen kann??


----------



## 4XRacerPB (5. August 2013)

unkreativ schrieb:


> Duisburg war der absolute Hammer. Mein erstes 24h-Rennen und unser Team direkt auf Platz 3. Unfassbar:
> 
> http://just.unkreativ.net/?p=175
> 
> ...



Unser RR Fahrer sah das anders...


----------



## freak13 (5. August 2013)

4XRacerPB schrieb:


> ...ob man  wirklich als schneller Fahrer in der Spitzkehre sich innen kommentarlos vorbeidrücken muss...



Bei ca. 100 Überholmanövern pro Runde kann man sich ja nicht bei jedem Ankündigen...


----------



## unkreativ (5. August 2013)

4XRacerPB schrieb:


> Unser RR Fahrer sah das anders...



Was genau?



freak13 schrieb:


> Bei ca. 100 Überholmanövern pro Runde kann man sich ja nicht bei jedem Ankündigen...



Es wäre schon hilfreich wenn die Leute immer so fahren würden, dass sie überholt werden können. Also auch wenn sie selbst überholen, danach bitte einfach wieder Platz lassen. Ich hab mir den Hals wund gebrüllt, weil viele einfach nicht eingesehen haben, dass es ein Rennen und keine CTF ist...


----------



## freak13 (5. August 2013)

ich hab gar nicht gebrüllt, bin einfach vorbei. Wie du sagst, ist ja schließlich ein Rennen und keine RTF.


----------



## 4XRacerPB (5. August 2013)

freak13 schrieb:


> Bei ca. 100 Überholmanövern pro Runde kann man sich ja nicht bei jedem Ankündigen...



Das sicher nicht..aber in der Spitzkehre und dann noch innen??


----------



## unkreativ (5. August 2013)

freak13 schrieb:


> ich hab gar nicht gebrüllt, bin einfach vorbei. Wie du sagst, ist ja schließlich ein Rennen und keine RTF.



Naja, ich könnte jetzt sagen, ich wollte nicht, dass die sich erschrecken, wenn ich vorbei komme. Die Wahrheit ist aber: Reiner Selbstschutz, weil einige schon ziemlich Quack-der-Bruchpilot-artig unterwegs waren....


----------



## 4XRacerPB (5. August 2013)

unkreativ schrieb:


> Was genau?
> 
> Fahrtechnik..
> 
> Es wäre schon hilfreich wenn die Leute immer so fahren würden, dass sie überholt werden können. Also auch wenn sie selbst überholen, danach bitte einfach wieder Platz lassen. Ich hab mir den Hals wund gebrüllt, weil viele einfach nicht eingesehen haben, dass es ein Rennen und keine CTF ist...



Nicht so schnelle Fahrer fahren da auch rennen..und eigentlich hört man den schnelleren Fahrer auch


----------



## maddda (5. August 2013)

> Es wäre schon hilfreich wenn die Leute immer so fahren würden, dass sie überholt werden können. Also auch wenn sie selbst überholen, danach bitte einfach wieder Platz lassen. Ich hab mir den Hals wund gebrüllt, weil viele einfach nicht eingesehen haben, dass es ein Rennen und keine CTF ist...


Da hast du recht. 
Schimm ist es auch, wenn die Leute dir Spur wechseln und dabei nicht mal zur Seite schauen

Wenn man dann noch als Ar*** beschimpft wird, weil jemand am Monte schlacko einem Reinfährt, weil er total schlenkert und beim rüberziehen im schrittempo nicht mal schauen kann ob alles frei ist, dann werde auch ich mal sauerIch mein ich kann mich ja auch nicht einfach in Luft auflösen
Sowas durfte mein Teamkollege auch leidvoll erfahren...Zitat: "Ih fahre Links vorbei." Dann ist das Mädel, was er überholen wollte nach Links gezogen...Folge: Eine gebrochene Speiche und eine ledierte Reynolds Carbonfelge.

Solche Probleme gibt es aber auch nur mit diesen ganz langsamen 8er fahrern. Bei anderen 24h Rennen hab ich das so noch nie mitbekommen und das waren einige.
Ich musste pro Runde mehrere Dutzend überholmanöver fahren, hatte aber mit keinem Einzelstarter Probleme, aber mit langsamen 8er/4er Teams. 
Wenn man schon sein erstes Rennen unbedingt beim 24h Rennen absolvieren möchte, dann bitte ich genau diese Leute inständigst mal zur Fahrerbesprechung zu gehen und andere Leute mir Rennerfahrung zu bitten, sie über die gepflogenheiten auf der Strecke aufzuklären.
Da wurde dann gerne mal ganz langsam Nebeneinander gefahren uswOft hörte man dann bei uns im Fahrerlager: Und war die Runde gut?...dann kam entweder: Ich hatte Glück oder ich stand im Stau

Nichtsdestotroz war es eine Super veranstaltung und ich hatte großen Spaß! Das mit dem Staub war schon lustig 
Für nächstes Jahr würde ich mir eine technischere Strecke wünschen, warum jetzt dieser eine "gefährliche" Trail rausgenommen wurde erschloss sich mir jetzt nicht wirklich.
Am besten sollte man die Treppe nicht mehr überbauen. Leute die es sich nicht zutrauen können dann ja den Chickenway nehmen und nicht alles blockieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unkreativ (5. August 2013)

4XRacerPB schrieb:


> Das sicher nicht..aber in der Spitzkehre und dann noch innen??




Naja, manchmal ging es nicht anders...


----------



## 4XRacerPB (5. August 2013)

.  Schon klar....


----------



## gozzitano (5. August 2013)

vielleicht wäre es auch hilfreich, einmal ins Regelwerk zu gucken und zu lesen, was erlaubt ist und was nicht. Und dann gibt es ja auch die Etikette.

Auffällig ist auch, dass nach der vorläufigen Ergebnisliste beim race-office nicht ein einziger Solofahrer eine Strafe bekommen hat, während die Anzahl der Bestrafungen ansonsten doch recht üppig war.

Rennen hin oder her. Ihr müsst einmal begreifen, dass hier im Grunde mehrere Rennen stattfinden, ich sage mal Solofahrer und 2er teams auf der einen Seite und 4er/8er teams auf der anderen Seite. Wenn du im 8er team fährst mit Ein-Runden-Strategie und alle 2 Stunden eine Runde abnudelst, ist das verdammt noch einmal etwas anderes als wenn du dich als Solofahrer in der 40igsten Runde bewegst. Einfach mal Rücksichtnahme zeigen, das wär´s doch schon.


gozzitano


----------



## maddda (5. August 2013)

> Rennen hin oder her. Ihr müsst einmal begreifen, dass hier im Grunde mehrere Rennen stattfinden, ich sage mal Solofahrer und 2er teams auf der einen Seite und 4er/8er teams auf der anderen Seite. Wenn du im 8er team fährst mit Ein-Runden-Strategie und alle 2 Stunden eine Runde abnudelst, ist das verdammt noch einmal etwas anderes als wenn du dich als Solofahrer in der 40igsten Runde bewegst. Einfach mal Rücksichtnahme zeigen, das wär´s doch schon.



Ich bin auch schon selbst solo gefahren, das ist mir alles durchaus bewusst
Meine beschwerde galt nicht den Solofahrern. Wie oben geschrieben hatte ich mit KEINEM einzigen Solofahrer Probleme
Das sind ja alles erfahren Leute, die wissen wie es da läuft
vielmehr mit diesen 8er und 4er Teams, die sich nicht an die einfachsten Regeln gehalten haben.


----------



## yellow-faggin (5. August 2013)

Mit Solofahrern und auch mit den 2er-Teams hatten wir, und ich denke mal auch alle anderen, überhaupt keine Probleme.
Wer sich das antut weiß wie man Rennen fährt und sich auf der Strecke verhält.



maddda schrieb:


> Nichtsdestotroz war es eine Super veranstaltung und ich hatte großen Spaß! Das mit dem Staub war schon lustig
> Für nächstes Jahr würde ich mir eine technischere Strecke wünschen, warum jetzt dieser eine "gefährliche" Trail rausgenommen wurde erschloss sich mir jetzt nicht wirklich.
> Am besten sollte man die Treppe nicht mehr überbauen. Leute die es sich nicht zutrauen können dann ja den Chickenway nehmen und nicht alles blockieren



Der Trail wurde rausgenommen weil es dort schon wieder genügend Leute richtig zerbretzelt hatte und durch die ganzen Dauerbremser die Wellen immer tiefer wurden.
Wenn man da gar nicht erst bremst, was man auch normal nicht muss, kommt es erst gar nicht zu den Wellen.
2010 war die Treppe noch nicht überbaut und es gab einen Chickenway, ab 2011 war die Treppe dann mit Teerpappe und Dachlappen kastriert.
Böse wurde es ohne überbaute Treppe auch nur bei Nässe und Leuten die vorne viel zu stark gebremst gehaben.
In 2010 haben alleine innerhalb von 5min 3-4 Schlüsselbeine dran glauben müssen.


----------



## maddda (5. August 2013)

> Der Trail wurde rausgenommen weil es dort schon wieder genügend Leute richtig zerbretzelt hatte und durch die ganzen Dauerbremser die Wellen immer tiefer wurden.
> Wenn man da gar nicht erst bremst, was man auch normal nicht muss, kommt es erst gar nicht zu den Wellen.
> 2010 war die Treppe noch nicht überbaut und es gab einen Chickenway, ab 2011 war die Treppe dann mit Teerpappe und Dachlappen kastriert.
> Böse wurde es ohne überbaute Treppe auch nur bei Nässe und Leuten die vorne viel zu stark gebremst gehaben.
> In 2010 haben alleine innerhalb von 5min 3-4 Schlüsselbeine dran glauben müssen.



Ich weiß, aber 2010 war sie schon überbaut, 2009 noch nicht, war da auch am start
Das man die Stufen mir Dachpappe, gegen abrutschen bei Nässe sichert  wäre dann wirklich angebracht
Es gibt ja auch diese antirutschklebebänder, da mehrere Lagen drauf und fertig.

Das Problem 2009/10 war ja, dass viele Leute, die die Treppe nicht fahren könnten, sie trotzdem gefahren sind. Auch wenns jetzt hart klingt, aber das ist dann natürliche Selektion nach Darwin
Das ist schließlich ein MTB Rennen und kein Sonntagsausflug. CC, Marathon und auch andere 24h Strecken, sind teilweise ja auch technischer als die Treppe, da gehts ja auch.
Das wirkliche Problem ist ja, dass da dann evtl andere Leute mitgerissen werden.

Auch wenns sich jetzt komsich anhört, aber eigentlich sollte man alle Fahrer(oder den der Will) vorher ne Treppenfahrprüfung absolvieren lassen, wers dann vernünftig kann, der bekommt meinetwegen nen Punkt auf die Startnummer und darf das Teil fahren, der Rest nimmt dann den Chickenway. Gut organisatorisch wäre das halt schwer, aber ne Lösung...


----------



## freak13 (5. August 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Ich weiß, aber 2010 war sie schon überbaut, 2009 noch nicht, war da auch am start
> Das man die Stufen mir Dachpappe, gegen abrutschen bei Nässe sichert  wäre dann wirklich angebracht
> Es gibt ja auch diese antirutschklebebänder, da mehrere Lagen drauf und fertig.
> 
> ...



Das Problem ist ja einfach das es sich vor der Treppe so assi staut. Und man ja ohnehin zum absteigen gezwungen wurde. (wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe durfte man die treppe ja gar nicht fahren)

Entweder ganz raus, oder ne andere seperate treppe für die leute die schieben wollen, so das leute die schnell fahren wollen die stufen einfach runterrauschen können


----------



## maddda (5. August 2013)

Es existiert ja genau daneben ein seperate Dreppe, da gehts du dann nach der Steilen stahltreppe links durch eine Art tor durch die Wand auf der Linken Seite und kommst an eine identlische Treppe, das war dann 2009 der Chickenway



> (wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe durfte man die treppe ja gar nicht fahren)


Fahren durfte man die obere Steile Stahltreppe soweit ich weiß noch nie...


----------



## freak13 (5. August 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Es existiert ja genau daneben ein seperate Dreppe, da gehts du dann nach der Steilen stahltreppe links durch eine Art tor durch die Wand auf der Linken Seite und kommst an eine identlische Treppe, das war dann 2009 der Chickenway
> 
> Fahren durfte man die obere Steile Stahltreppe soweit ich weiß noch nie...



ich meine ja die stahltreppe. man ist ja (selbst wenn es frei wäre) zum absteigen gezwungen
sowas kann nicht sein !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PirateW (5. August 2013)

unkreativ schrieb:


> Naja, ich könnte jetzt sagen, ich wollte nicht, dass die sich erschrecken, wenn ich vorbei komme. Die Wahrheit ist aber: Reiner Selbstschutz, weil einige schon ziemlich Quack-der-Bruchpilot-artig unterwegs waren....



Jap...oder eben voll spacken technisch einen selbst vom Rad holen weil übermotiviert mit Schulter raus. Ich schick dem Spinner gern mal nen aktuelles "siff Foto" von meinem Knie.


----------



## marcusge (5. August 2013)

Der obere Teil der Treppe durfte noch nie befahren werden und der Holzaufbau ist eine Auflage seit 2010 durch das Loveparade-Unglück.
Mit der Auswahl der Fahrer in puncto Rennerfahrung und Technik ist es für den Veranstalter natürlich schwer Kriterien zu finden.
Aber es stimmt schon, daß die meisten CTF´s anspruchsvoller sind als Duisburg.


----------



## Bratwurst123 (5. August 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Ich bin auch schon selbst solo gefahren, das ist mir alles durchaus bewusst
> Meine beschwerde galt nicht den Solofahrern. Wie oben geschrieben hatte ich mit KEINEM einzigen Solofahrer Probleme
> Das sind ja alles erfahren Leute, die wissen wie es da läuft
> vielmehr mit diesen 8er und 4er Teams, die sich nicht an die einfachsten Regeln gehalten haben.



Schwieriges Thema. Ich würde das nicht pauschal auf 4er / 8er Teams verallgemeinern. Schlichtweg ist es doch die Rennintelligenz des Überholenden/Überholten. Wenn da die falschen Konstellationen aufeinandertreffen, dann rummst es leider...

Unbestritten ist natürlich auch, dass man versuchen sollte Solofahrer ihre Linie fahren zu lassen.

Aber man muss halt als Überholender auch einschätzen können, ob ein Manöver realistisch möglich ist.

Man konnte an der Einfahrt Tunnel (wir hatten da in der Nähe unser Fahrerlager) die tollsten Sachen erleben, wo die "schnellen" Fahrer (meist nicht die in Podiumsnähe) die wildesten Lücken gesehen haben, die es aber leider nicht gab. Irgendwann ist die Kurve zu. So kommt es zu brenzligen Situationen und auch Stürzen. Und nach 15m hätte man locker vorbeifahren können. 

Aber jeder Mensch ist halt anders 

Aber mal eine andere Frage: Wenn es letztes Jahr doch 496 Teams waren und dieses Jahr 506, wie kommt es zu den teilweise langen Staus vor der Treppe?


----------



## CC-Freak (5. August 2013)

Olli5 schrieb:


> Die beiden jungen Mäuse, welche oben am Monte Schlacko die ganze Nacht gestanden haben und jeden angefeuert hatten, verdienen ein dickes Kompliment. Ob die nun heiser sind??
> 
> Negativ: immer noch die Idioten, welche von hinten links oder rechts schreien, obwohl dort schon jemand fährt......  Anstatt die freie Seite zu benennen, an der man vorbei fahren will..... Können die rollenden Toastbrote leider nicht rechts von links unterscheiden ?
> 
> ...



Ja die beiden Mädels sin heiser


----------



## marcusge (5. August 2013)

Bratwurst123 schrieb:


> Aber mal eine andere Frage: Wenn es letztes Jahr doch 496 Teams waren und dieses Jahr 506, wie kommt es zu den teilweise langen Staus vor der Treppe?


 
10 Teams mehr und alle fahren die gleiche Rundenzeit
Da kann es dann schon mal zu einem "kleinen" Stau kommen


----------



## maddda (5. August 2013)

> Aber mal eine andere Frage: Wenn es letztes Jahr doch 496 Teams waren und dieses Jahr 506, wie kommt es zu den teilweise langen Staus vor der Treppe?


Illuminaten, Freimauerer

Klar, es gibt auch total bekloppte überholmanöver, man muss einfach einschätzen können, wann es zu knapp wird und lieber mal früher abbremsen und die nächste Stelle abwarten.

Aber mal abgesehen davon sinds ja alles nur Menschen und es wird immer bei MTB Rennen stürze und verletzte geben, das ist halt so. Wer das Risiko auf 0 runter Schrauben will, der darf halt net mitfahren



> Der obere Teil der Treppe durfte noch nie befahren werden und der Holzaufbau ist eine Auflage seit 2010 durch das Loveparade-Unglück.


Was das mit dem Loveparade unglück zu tun hat verstehe ich nicht, da vergleicht man doch Äpfel mit Birnen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2Dirty (5. August 2013)

skaster schrieb:


> So, und nun zurück zum Angenehmen.
> 5700 Bilder für euch, falls ihr zwischen 12:00 und 13:25 bzw. 20:30 und 21:30 unterwegs wart, habt ihr gute Chancen drauf zu sein:
> 
> 12:00-13:25 Teil1
> ...



Wow, das ist ja ne ganze Menge an Bildern, vielen Dank! Gibt es eigentlich ne OpenSource lösung die Startnummern erkennen kann? > 2000 Bilder gucken wäre etwas viel^^


----------



## marcusge (5. August 2013)

Beides in Duisburg
Sehr angespannte Lage und nur ein paar Tage/Wochen auseinander
Ich glaube Skyder war "froh" das sie die Veranstaltung überhaupt noch genehmigt bekommen haben.


----------



## unkreativ (5. August 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Ich bin auch schon selbst solo gefahren, das ist mir alles durchaus bewusst
> Meine beschwerde galt nicht den Solofahrern. Wie oben geschrieben hatte ich mit KEINEM einzigen Solofahrer Probleme
> Das sind ja alles erfahren Leute, die wissen wie es da läuft
> vielmehr mit diesen 8er und 4er Teams, die sich nicht an die einfachsten Regeln gehalten haben.



Ich würd das selbst nicht ganz so pauschalisieren wollen, denke aber im Grunde kann man das unterschreiben. Mir ist ein Solofahrer z. B. besonders gut Erinnerung, der mich vor der Treppe noch vorbei gelassen hat. Mein Favorit hat sich allen ernstes bei mir beschwert, dass ich auf der Geraden nicht langsamer gefahren bin, damit er vorbei kommt


----------



## unkreativ (5. August 2013)

PirateW schrieb:


> Jap...oder eben voll spacken technisch einen selbst vom Rad holen weil übermotiviert mit Schulter raus. Ich schick dem Spinner gern mal nen aktuelles "siff Foto" von meinem Knie.




Oh du warst auch da? Ich hab Euer Team gesehen, Dich aber nicht. Hoffe Du bist nicht zu schwer gestürzt?


----------



## maddda (5. August 2013)

> Mein Favorit hat sich allen ernstes bei mir beschwert, dass ich auf der Geraden nicht langsamer gefahren bin, damit er vorbei kommt



Das is gut, versuch ich im Rennen auch mal

Nem Teamkollegen ist auch was geiles passiert.
Ein Mädel ist durch die überholverbotszone schritt geschlichen, stau war wohl nicht. Sie sah wohl sehr unsicher aus und die Gruppe mit der mein Teamkollege unterwegs war war wohl gerade vor ihr.
Er hatt dann vor der Stahltreppe gefragt, ob er nicht vorbei könne, damit er in der Gruppe bleibt:
Antwort: Nein, wir haben alle das gleiche Startgeld bezahlt.
Dann hat sie sich ganz breit oben auf den ansatz  der überbauten Treppe gestellt, stunden zum einkliche gebraucht und ist im Schneckentempo runter


----------



## unkreativ (5. August 2013)

skaster schrieb:


> So, und nun zurück zum Angenehmen.
> 5700 Bilder für euch, falls ihr zwischen 12:00 und 13:25 bzw. 20:30 und 21:30 unterwegs wart, habt ihr gute Chancen drauf zu sein:
> 
> 12:00-13:25 Teil1
> ...




Danke für die vielen Fotos... als kleine "Kritik": Vielleicht besser ein Mal grob sortieren, was raus kann? Sowas z. B.?


https://picasaweb.google.com/skaste...CEoJ-woAE&feat=directlink#5907902760827031890


----------



## KILROY (5. August 2013)

Ha !

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=646814


----------



## PirateW (5. August 2013)

unkreativ schrieb:


> Oh du warst auch da? Ich hab Euer Team gesehen, Dich aber nicht. Hoffe Du bist nicht zu schwer gestürzt?



Hatte auch nur 3 Runden...in der 4. Gegen Mitternacht wurde ich dann abgeschossen. Reichte um aussteigen zu muessen und meine sieben anderen Kolleginnen etwas weniger Pausen zu verschaffen


----------



## eminem7905 (5. August 2013)

ich war wohl einer der langsamerern 4er fahren, ca. 27-30 min. pro runde, ich habe nicht viele überholt, aber wenn dann wohl die noch langsameren, und ich muss gestehen, viele waren überfordert. auf den geraden sind viele mittig gefahren oder sind so gefahren das überholen erschwert wurde. 

unverschämt fande ich fahrer die obwohl mal links gefahren ist, links vorbei fahren wollten (monte schlako) klar auf der rechten seite waren die wellen. 

wenn man das prinzip verstanden hat, dann klappt es mit den langsamen und schnellen fahrern sehr gut.

unglaublich fand ich die leistung der solofahrer, unvollstellbar was der körper leisten kann. 
beschämend finde ich die tatsache das meine rundenzeit teilweise langsamer waren als die der solofahrer. 




was mir in erinnerung bleibt, das lächeln der solofahrer in der letzten runde als man am streckenrand die fahrer angefeuert hat.


----------



## unkreativ (5. August 2013)

PirateW schrieb:


> Hatte auch nur 3 Runden...in der 4. Gegen Mitternacht wurde ich dann abgeschossen. Reichte um aussteigen zu muessen und meine sieben anderen Kolleginnen etwas weniger Pausen zu verschaffen



Ach das ist ja Mist.... nächstes Mal müssen wir uns dann mal treffen, dann machen wir eine große Party auf der Party - ich nehme an Ihr seid nächstes Jahr auch wieder da? 

(Ich hab mich in meiner ersten Runde auch lang gemacht...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumens100 (5. August 2013)

genauso schlimm war das wenn Du überholt wurdest das der Überholende schon wieder rüber zog obwohl sein Hinterrad noch auf gleicher höhe mit meinen Vorderrad war und das war einige male


----------



## migges (5. August 2013)

Wir waren auch das Erste mal da(8er Team)und sind Positiv Überrascht.
Ich hatte nie und zu keiner zeit irgentwelche Probleme mit Anderen fahrern.(Auch sonst keiner von uns)Ich hab halt immer vesucht nach hinten zu Höhren ob da ein Schneller kommt,und hab an engstellen wie Z.B die kurve vor dem Tunnel mal nach Hinten geschaut,wenn da ein Schneller kamm hab ich ihn halt noch Vorbei gelassen.Die meisten haben aber Links oder Rechts Gerufen,das hat gut gelappt.Und wir waren so zimmlich das Älteste Team(Durchschnitt ca 53)unser ziel haben wir auch Übertroffen
Einzig die Sanitären Anlagen auf dem Zeltplatz hätten Besser sein können.
Aber sonst war es O.K Durchweg Super Leute auf und neben der Strecke.
Ach ja die Staublunge muß ich noch raushusten


----------



## jogibaer1007 (5. August 2013)

Das 24 h Rennen hat einen "Jedermann-Charakter", demnach unterscheiden sich die Teilnehmer in die sportlich-ambitionierten und den Freizeitradler. Beide haben für die andere Fraktion nur bedingt Verständnis, daraus entstehen auch unterschiedliche Ansichten über Fahrweise oder die Beschaffenheit der Strecke.

Der Veranstalter hat eben beide Fraktionen zugelassen und man sollte sich ergänzen, was nicht immer einfach war.

Der Racer fährt auf Zeit und die Anderen wollen ankommen, sicherlich sollte man wie im Straßenverkehr an das "Rechtsfahrgebot" halten oder zumindest am Fahrbahnrand fahren, jedoch ist der Fahrbahnrand auch auf der linke Seite, weil es die einfachere Linie ist, unglücklich für die Racer die nun die unbequeme Linie fahren müssen.

Aber wenn man schon links fährt und von hinten wird geschrieen "LINKS" Soll man dann die Spur wechseln? Das ist doch kein Formel1 Rennen wo die Langsameren die Ideallinie für die Schneller verlassen muß.

Ich kann verstehen, das die Racer gerne zügig und ohne "Hindernisse" auf einer sicherlich anspruchsvollen Strecke ihr Rennen fahren möchten, aber dafür ist dann dieses 24 H Rennen nicht die richtige Veranstaltung.

Seitens des Veranstalter sollte man prüfen: wieviel Fahrer sind zeitgleich auf der Strecke unnd wieviele Fahrer verträgt bei unterschiedlichen Rundenzeit der Kurs. Die Anzahl der Teams ist nur bedingt ein Indiz. Denn mehr 2er oder 4er Teams im Verhältnis zu den 8er Teams führt zu der Situation wie in diesem Jahr, das die Treppe für jeden Zeit gekostet hat. Manchmal ist weniger eben mehr.

Und die Vermietung von Dixis gleichzusetzen mit einer Reduzierung von Toiletten ist ebenfalls unglücklich.

Mich würde nur mal interessieren wie Skyder mit der Kritik umgeht neben dem Positiven, was viele von uns bewegt nächstes Jahr dennoch wieder mitzufahren


----------



## bergfloh 7 (5. August 2013)

Fest steht das Aufgrund der Temperaturen es eines der Härtesten Rennen der letzten 6 Jahre war. Wenn man von dem Rennen was letztendlich abgebrochen wurde einmal absieht. Das war halt Wettertechnisch das andere Extrem. Zur Disziplin der Teilnehmer bleibt festzustellen das diese außerordentlich gut war. Spinner gibt es immer wieder und wird es auch immer geben!
 @piratesW leider hat es dich in diesem Jahr übel erwischt . Genauso war aber einer in einem mit uns lagernden , befreundenden Zweierteamfahrer betroffen der einem Vollhorst ausweichen musste und mit dem Kopf in einen Metallpfeiler geknallt ist. Fazit , Helm völlig zerstört,Krankenhaus und leichte Gehirnerschütterung . Ich selbst an drei Stellen am Unterarm im Krankenhaus genäht , aber durch eigenes Verschulden! Konnte jedoch das Rennen beenden!


----------



## maddda (5. August 2013)

> Aber wenn man schon links fährt und von hinten wird geschrieen "LINKS" Soll man dann die Spur wechseln? Das ist doch kein Formel1 Rennen wo die Langsameren die Ideallinie für die Schneller verlassen muß.


Es wäre zumindest äusserst wünschenswertEs ist halt ein Rennen und keine CTF. Gut solofahrer und 2er mal ausgenommen, aber wenn den Spaß 8ern die Zeiten doch eh egal sind, dann können sie auch mal schnelle auf der Ideallinie vorbeilassen oder zumindest nicht nebeneinander fahren. Wenn man die ganze Zeit zickzack fahren muss nervt das irgendwan....


----------



## freak13 (5. August 2013)

Das die langsamen Fahrer auch freiwillig auf der langsamen dreckigen Spur fahren ist ja unsinnig zu fordern. Würde ich auch nicht machen wenn es schnellere als mich gäbe. Sollen die Raketen doch durchs tiefe fahren wenn sie vorbei wollen.
Wenn ich in der Formel1 überhole macht ja auch keiner freiwillig die Ideallinie frei.

Das ist auch für alle schnellen Jungs gleich. In der Jagd um ne schnelle Rundenzeit auch zu vernachlässigen. Da hat nur die Treppen-Lotterie gezählt und nicht das überholen abseits der Ideallinie
Nur das es Stau gibt, und dann trotz überfüllung die Strecke noch weiter verkürzt wird ist unverständlich.


----------



## f0ri (5. August 2013)

Wie du sagst, "Es wäre wünschenswert" 

Mir leuchtet aber auch nicht ein, warum jemand der vorne fährt die Idealspur verlassen sollte um überholt zu werden.
Man kann halt nicht an allen Stellen überholen und wenn du den langsamen nicht vorher ein- bzw. überholen kannst hast du in meinen Augen halt Pech gehabt und musst warten bis es wieder geht. Haben halt noch ein paar Körner gefehlt, sonst hättest du ja auf der geraden oder der "nicht-idealspur" locker überholen können.

Wenn Leute stumpf nebeneinander herfahren geht das natürlich mal gar nicht. Eine Lücke zum Überholen sollte man schon lassen.

Ich war dieses Jahr zwar nicht dabei, aber die Jahre vorher hat es in meinen Augen eigentlich immer ganz gut geklappt (OK wir sind auch nur 20er und keine 16er Zeiten gefahren ;-) )


----------



## maddda (5. August 2013)

> Mir leuchtet aber auch nicht ein, warum jemand der vorne fährt die Idealspur verlassen sollte um überholt zu werden.
> Man kann halt nicht an allen Stellen überholen und wenn du den langsamen nicht vorher ein- bzw. überholen kannst hast du in meinen Augen halt Pech gehabt und musst warten bis es wieder geht. Haben halt noch ein paar Körner gefehlt, sonst hättest du ja auf der geraden oder der "nicht-idealspur" locker überholen können.



Klar es geht halt einfach nicht. DSas man auf eine richtige gelegenheit Warten muss versteht isch auch von selbst.

Aber es gab fälle, dass leute nicht ideallinie gefahren sind und plötzlich rüberzogen(ohne zu schauen) usw, das wird dann gefährlich. Wenn sie immer etwas auf einer Seite freigelassen hätten wäre es ja top gewesen. Nur das Kreuz und Quaerfahren nervte halt...


----------



## f0ri (5. August 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Klar es geht halt einfach nicht. DSas man auf eine richtige gelegenheit Warten muss versteht isch auch von selbst.
> 
> Aber es gab fälle, dass leute nicht ideallinie gefahren sind und plötzlich rüberzogen(ohne zu schauen) usw, das wird dann gefährlich. Wenn sie immer etwas auf einer Seite freigelassen hätten wäre es ja top gewesen. Nur das Kreuz und Quaerfahren nervte halt...



OK, dass ist natürlich was anderes und wie Du schon sagst teilweise sehr gefährlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skaster (5. August 2013)

unkreativ schrieb:


> Danke für die vielen Fotos... als kleine "Kritik": Vielleicht besser ein Mal grob sortieren, was raus kann? Sowas z. B.?
> 
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/skaste...CEoJ-woAE&feat=directlink#5907902760827031890



Was hast du gegen den Olaf 

Falls es dir um die "unscharfen" Bilder geht, ich denke 100 Bilder oder auch ein paar mehr habe ich aussortiert, das waren aber alles Bilder wo nur noch Teile der fahrbaren Untersätze zu sehen waren. Bleiben halt immer noch mehr als 5700 Bilder übrig, nimm dann mal 10 sek. pro Bild um zu entscheiden ob das Bild es wert ist oder nicht (wobei es ja eigentlich derjenige entscheiden sollte der drauf ist) dann sitze ich 57000 sek. also fast 16 Stunden vor dem Rechner um Bilder zu sortieren die mich persönlich nicht bereichern, da geh ich lieber ne Runde fahren.


----------



## unkreativ (5. August 2013)

skaster schrieb:


> Was hast du gegen den Olaf
> 
> Falls es dir um die "unscharfen" Bilder geht, ich denke 100 Bilder oder auch ein paar mehr habe ich aussortiert, das waren aber alles Bilder wo nur noch Teile der fahrbaren Untersätze zu sehen waren. Bleiben halt immer noch mehr als 5700 Bilder übrig, nimm dann mal 10 sek. pro Bild um zu entscheiden ob das Bild es wert ist oder nicht (wobei es ja eigentlich derjenige entscheiden sollte der drauf ist) dann sitze ich 57000 sek. also fast 16 Stunden vor dem Rechner um Bilder zu sortieren die mich persönlich nicht bereichern, da geh ich lieber ne Runde fahren.



Aber ich hab doch nix gegen Olaf, das war nur weil ich in erster Linie nach Bekannten suche. Deine Argumentation gegen Aussuchen kann ich nachvollziehen - bin aber anderer Ansicht: Die Bilder sind doch sowas wie Deine Visitenkarte.

Aber hey, never mind, da mag jeder eigene Ansichten haben und vertreten und ich kann verstehen, wenn man im Sommer lieber biken geht als stundenlang Bilder zu sortieren. 

P.S. Erinnerst du Dich noch an die Zeiten vor Digitalkameras? Rechne mal 5700 in Filme um


----------



## 2Dirty (5. August 2013)

Lionofjudah schrieb:


> ...ja, war wieder eine richtig schlechte Veranstaltung... zwischen vergammelten Werkshallen zu hocken, die von Skyder doch bitte mal hätten gestrichen werden können, keiner hat mal dafür gesorgt, den Schotter von der Ideallinie zu fegen... die Streckenverhältnisse, eine Katastrophe... niemand hat sich drum gekümmert, die sich entwickelnden Löcher wenigstens provisorisch mit Kaltasphalt zu flicken... und das Wasser der Duschen, furchtbar, lausig kalt... nicht EIN Spa-Bereich mit asiatischen Masseusen  und sowieso vieeeel zu viele Teilnehmer... Da sollten in Zukunft engere Auswahlkriterien eingeführt werden... Und für die horrenden Meldegelder könnte man ja wenigstens einen Alpentrail implementieren... und wenn es nächstes Jahr wieder so staubig wird, dann verlange ich mein Startgeld zurück!!!!



Die erste "Kritik" in diesem Thread die man ernst nehmen kann.


----------



## Kurvenjaeger (5. August 2013)

Die Veranstaltung war im großen und ganzen wieder spitzenmäßig und aus meiner/unserer Sicht überaus gelungen.
Alles im einzelnen aufzuzählen dürfte den Rahmen sprengen, deshalb nur die Sachen die mir besonders aufgefallen sind:

Der Einlass ins Fahrerlager hat in diesem Jahr wesentlich besser als in den Jahren zuvor geklappt, zumindest kann ich das für den Sektor Q behaupten, wo tatsächlich noch kein Zelt stand, als ich mit dem ersten Block vom Parkplatz ins Fahrerlager eingelassen wurde. Einige Oberschlaue haben natürlich draußen geparkt und ihre Zelte vor Einlass schon mit dem Sackkarren reingefahren, inwiefern die dann auch bereits aufgebaut haben weiß ich allerdings nicht.

Bei meiner zweiten Runde ist mir das Handy aus der Rückentasche rausgefallen. Beim Gang zum Race Office habe ich mir schon Gedanken darüber gemacht, ob ich es in meiner nächsten Runde wohl völligst zerstört mitten auf der Strecke liegen sehe, weil inzwischen drölfhundert Biker drübergejagt sind. Am Race Office angekommen folgte auf meine Einleitung "Ich habe grad auf der Strecke mein Handy verloren." bereits die Antwort "Und ich hab's grad gefunden". Da ist's mir doch tatsächlich am Ausgang der Wechselzone beim Sprint über die Balken rausgehüppelt und der Mann in der gelben Weste hat's gesehen und eingesammelt. Nochmals DANKE dafür! Und falls derjenige es lesen sollte, nein, ich werde mir kein neues Handy kaufen. 

Ein Kniefall und riesiges Dankeschön geht natürlich auch an die Mädels und Jungs die die gesamte Zeit über an der Strecke ausgeharrt und angefeuert haben. Jede Runde habe ich mir vorgenommen, mich endlich mal noch im Rennen dafür zu bedanken. Letztendlich war ich von der Atmosphäre und unfassbaren Kulisse aber jedesmal auf's Neue wieder zu sehr eingefangen und auf mich selbst fokussiert, deshalb jetzt im Nachgang nochmal DANKE an Euch!!!

Weniger positiv sehe ich den Engpass bei der Toilettensituation. Es kann nicht angehen, dass im Expo Bereich nur eine (in  Zahlen "1") Toilette für Herren aufgestellt ist. Letztendlich haben die Fahrer "Sportlertoiletten" draus gemacht und auch das Damenhäuschen belegt, was irgendwie die einzige passable Lösung war um nicht das gesamte Rennen wartend vor dem WC Bereich verbringen zu müssen.

Zur, leider üblichen, Überholproblematik kann ich sagen, dass die Mehrheit sich dabei vernünftig verhalten hat und es deshalb bei mir größtenteils reibungslos lief, sowohl als Überholter als auch als Überholender. Die Gehirnakrobaten die sich an den unmöglichsten Stellen noch irgendwie vorbeizwängen wollten waren zumeist auch diejenigen, die vorher das Maul nicht aufbekommen haben, weshalb es ein paar Mal ziemlich eng wurde. Einer dieser Spezialisten hat bspw. versucht in der engen Kurve nach dem kleinen Waldstück zu Beginn ohne Ansage innen an einem Solisten (glaube es war Olaf) vorbeizuziehen. Gratulation, er hat's sogar geschafft nachdem er mit dem Solisten dabei gleich zweimal auf Tuchfühlung gegangen ist. Ein anderer hat ernsthaft versucht vor dem engen Tunnel auf dem Stückchen zwischen Kurve und Tunneleingang zu überholen, ohne Ansage und dann noch jemanden der nicht wesentlich langsamer war als er. Hätte mein Vordermann nicht noch gebremst, wäre der Spinner schön vor die Tunneleinfahrt geknallt... oder wäre rübergezogen und hätte beide abgeschossen. Auch hier, Gratulation, die 0,35 Sekunden haben's sicher gebracht. 
Bemerkenswert waren allerdings auch einige Fahrer, hauptsächlich Solisten, die teils an ungünstigen Stellen, wie zum Beispiel der Abfahrt vom Schlacko, von allein die Ideallinie verlassen haben, um einen Überholvorgang einfacher zu machen. Absoluten Respekt dafür!


Fazit: Duisburg 2013 war wieder ein Erlebnis und man muss diese Veranstaltung aufjedenfall mal mitgenommen haben. Die Kulisse ist absolut beeindruckend, die bei so einem Wetter unvermeidbare Staublunge hält locker noch ein, zwei Tage an und wenn der Stau an der Treppe nicht wäre, gäb's auch an der Strecke nix zu meckern.


----------



## Flatbogard (5. August 2013)

War nicht Teilnehmer im, aber am Rennen und hier ein "paar" Bilder:

Ich hoffe es klappt!?

http://www.pixum.de/meine-fotos/album/6842928

Gruß,

Flatbogard


----------



## PirateW (5. August 2013)

bergfloh 7 schrieb:


> Genauso war aber einer in einem mit uns lagernden , befreundenden Zweierteamfahrer betroffen der einem Vollhorst ausweichen musste und mit dem Kopf in einen Metallpfeiler geknallt ist. Fazit , Helm völlig zerstört,Krankenhaus und leichte Gehirnerschütterung . Ich selbst an drei Stellen am Unterarm im Krankenhaus genäht , aber durch eigenes Verschulden! Konnte jedoch das Rennen beenden!



Ohje, Gute Besserung an Euch beide. Ich hätte sicherlich mit Schmerzen weiterfahren können, nur war ich mir auch nicht sicher, was da vielleicht unter der Schwellung abging und ggf. was schlimmer machen oder meinem Team mit miesen Rundenzeiten den Titel gefährden, das muss nicht sein. Aber das ist sicherlich in einem 8ter Team besser zu managen als in nem 4er oder gar 2er Team. Das schlechte Gewissen beisst da schon, aber ich hab noch nen Job und mag gern noch was länger von meinen Knochen haben. Ich "leide" unter dem Kniegeschrammel schon genug...Weiber und Röcke *schäm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumens100 (5. August 2013)

Flatbogard schrieb:


> War nicht Teilnehmer im, aber am Rennen und hier ein "paar" Bilder:
> 
> Ich hoffe es klappt!?
> 
> ...



hätte gerne für nächstes Jahr einen Teamfotografen bist eingestellt.
Super Bilder


----------



## Peoples23 (5. August 2013)

Ich war zum ersten mal da und ich muss sagen es war einfach nur schön. Auch wenn es staubig war und sauanstrengend fand ich es alles in allem eine gelungene Sache. Viele dank auch an die Leute die hier so fleißig Fotos gemacht haben und natürlich auch an die "Schlacko-Mädels" falls die mitlesen.

Gruß


----------



## CC-Freak (5. August 2013)

Peoples23 schrieb:


> Ich war zum ersten mal da und ich muss sagen es war einfach nur schön. Auch wenn es staubig war und sauanstrengend fand ich es alles in allem eine gelungene Sache. Viele dank auch an die Leute die hier so fleißig Fotos gemacht haben und natürlich auch an die "Schlacko-Mädels" falls die mitlesen.
> 
> Gruß



Werde ich ausrichten  das war unser Fan Club für das 2er Mixed Team


----------



## Schlossero (5. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen. 
Nachdem sich so viele Fahrer bei uns bedankt haben, möchte ich hier mal die Gelegenheit wahrnehmen und uns für dieses gelungene Wochenende bedanken.

Respekt an alle Fahrer.



Fotos gibts von uns natürlich auch.
http://harms-ultras.de/index.php/bilder-2013

Vielen Dank.

Harms Ultras


----------



## Olli5 (5. August 2013)

.


----------



## eggbeater (6. August 2013)

Kurvenjaeger schrieb:


> Zur, leider üblichen, Überholproblematik kann ich sagen, dass die Mehrheit sich dabei vernünftig verhalten hat und es deshalb bei mir größtenteils reibungslos lief, sowohl als Überholter als auch als Überholender. Die Gehirnakrobaten die sich an den unmöglichsten Stellen noch irgendwie vorbeizwängen wollten waren zumeist auch diejenigen, die vorher das Maul nicht aufbekommen haben, weshalb es ein paar Mal ziemlich eng wurde. Einer dieser Spezialisten hat bspw. versucht in der engen Kurve nach dem kleinen Waldstück zu Beginn ohne Ansage innen an einem Solisten (glaube es war Olaf) vorbeizuziehen. Gratulation, er hat's sogar geschafft nachdem er mit dem Solisten dabei gleich zweimal auf Tuchfühlung gegangen ist. Ein anderer hat ernsthaft versucht vor dem engen Tunnel auf dem Stückchen zwischen Kurve und Tunneleingang zu überholen, ohne Ansage und dann noch jemanden der nicht wesentlich langsamer war als er. Hätte mein Vordermann nicht noch gebremst, wäre der Spinner schön vor die Tunneleinfahrt geknallt... oder wäre rübergezogen und hätte beide abgeschossen. Auch hier, Gratulation, die 0,35 Sekunden haben's sicher gebracht.
> Bemerkenswert waren allerdings auch einige Fahrer, hauptsächlich Solisten, die teils an ungünstigen Stellen, wie zum Beispiel der Abfahrt vom Schlacko, von allein die Ideallinie verlassen haben, um einen Überholvorgang einfacher zu machen. Absoluten Respekt dafür!




Ich kann Deinem Bericht voll und ganz beipflichten! 
Alles toll, die Fahrer, die Mädels, die Orga, einfach alles! Bis auf ein paar Kleinlichkeiten und den Vollpfosten die nicht für 5Cent fahren können. 
DerType der nach der Kleinen Halde in der Zufahrt zur Reliefharfe 2x in mich reingeknallt ist möchte ich nur sagen: ich habe als Du vorbei warst versucht Dein Schaltwerk mit dem Vorderrad zu erwischen, Dein Rennen wäre in der 3ten Runde vorbeigewesen!
Ich würde vorschlagen, macht erstmal einen Fahrtechnikkurs ( wenn ich Juchu oder so heißen würde, würde ich meinen eigenen bewerben  ). 
Ganz toll waren auch die, wie die Dame in dem Weiß-schwarzen Tricot, die sich in der vorletzten Runde im Manganeisenlagers auf der letzten Rille an mir vorbeigeklemmt hat, über die Eisenbahnschiene weggerutscht ist und mich dann auch noch blöd anmacht als ich in ihr Rad fuhr.
Ein Solofahrer fährt so, daß er so wenig Energie wie möglich verbraucht. Dazu gehört logischerweise nicht bremsen! Wenn ich jedesmal vor den Kurven von Leuten eingebremst werde die auf der Geraden 1km/h schneller fahren, aber in den Kurven 10 langsamer, dann nervt das schon ganz schön. 
Aber sonst alles toll, mein erstes Solo 24Std. Rennen mit einem 8ten Platz abschließen zu können hätte ich mir vorher auch nicht träumen lassen!
Danke nochmal an alle die mich während des Rennens so toll mit Jubel und Anfeuerung unterstützt haben. Es hat es mir leichter gemacht.


----------



## Honigblume (6. August 2013)

Ich war heuer das erste Mal als aktive Fahrerin dabei und das gleich im 2er Mixed und werde nächstes Jahr in der gleichen Konstellation dabei sein, sofern wir einen Startplatz bekommen.

Das Anmelde Prozedere vor Ort fand ich etwas holperig und das Wasser bei den Duschen einfach zu kalt, entsprechend war ich Samstag Morgen schon kntaschig.

Und sonst...?

Toll!!! Irre!!! Unglaublich!!!
Die Monte Schlacko Mädels, die Harms Ultras (hab euch "Remix Kurve" getauft ), die AC/DC Kurve, die Vereinskollegen, unsere Teamfeen, die Zuschauer... Reihenfolge beliebig, ihr alle habt dazu beigetragen, daß wir durchgehalten haben, daß wir dabei auch noch riesigen Spaß hatten!!

Wie schon an anderer Stelle gesagt, die "Toastbrote" die nicht für 5ct Rad fahren können, schreibt euch nicht ab, lernt gescheit zu überholen ohne andere von der Strecke wegzukitschen. Daß ihr nicht mal angehalten habt um euer "Werk" zu betrachten steht noch auf einem ganz anderen Stern. 

Freu mich jetzt schon wie Bolle auf nächstes Jahr!!!


----------



## 4XRacerPB (6. August 2013)

Nur mal so....trotz stetigem Gebrauch von Sitzcreme ist alles wund.wie machen das die Solo oder 2 er Fahrer?


----------



## unkreativ (6. August 2013)

4XRacerPB schrieb:


> Nur mal so....trotz stetigem Gebrauch von Sitzcreme ist alles wund.wie machen das die Solo oder 2 er Fahrer?



Richtige Hose kaufen?

Eigentlich darfst Du gar nicht so wund werden, wenn Du nicht super empfindliche Haut hast. Gerne genommene Fehlerquellen sind falsche Creme oder noch öfter falsch (aka schlecht sitzende) Hosen. Allein die Wahl der Hose ist in der Regel schon 90% der Miete...


----------



## unkreativ (6. August 2013)

Schlossero schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Nachdem sich so viele Fahrer bei uns bedankt haben, möchte ich hier mal die Gelegenheit wahrnehmen und uns für dieses gelungene Wochenende bedanken.
> 
> Respekt an alle Fahrer.
> ...




Ach Ihr seid das gewesen? Also jetzt mal im Ernst: So geht das nicht. Jede Runde geile Mucke und immer wieder die Überlegung einfach abzusteigen und mit Euch zu feiern, statt sinnfrei Runden zu fahren 

Spielt nächstes Mal lieber was, bei dem ich schnell weg will!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4XRacerPB (6. August 2013)

Wär dieselbe Hose wie sonst auch..aber dann einfach mal durchprobieren. Danke


----------



## eminem7905 (6. August 2013)

Schlossero schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Nachdem sich so viele Fahrer bei uns bedankt haben, möchte ich hier mal die Gelegenheit wahrnehmen und uns für dieses gelungene Wochenende bedanken.
> 
> Respekt an alle Fahrer.
> ...



nachts gänsehaut pur bei "you'll never walk alone"


----------



## Schlossero (6. August 2013)

Olli5 schrieb:


> Was waren das eigentlich für Vögel ??
> 
> Auf meiner persönlichen Skala der " Ultra Fans " kamen die Harms Ultra Junx gleich nach den beiden Mädels vom Monte und vor dem AC/DC Hügel, welche in diesem Jahr anscheinend öfter mal Marianne Rosenberg aufgelegt hatten.
> 
> ...



Hallooooo wie Vögel???

Mit den 12 Kisten kommste nicht ganz hin.

Wenn wir dürfen kommen wir nächstes Jahr wieder.

Wir hoffen ihr hattet alle Spaß. Wir hatte ihn jedenfalls.


----------



## Dumens100 (6. August 2013)

da bestehen wir drauf


----------



## Schlossero (6. August 2013)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> da bestehen wir drauf



Das hört man gerne. 

Schönen gruß0 auch an den Solofahrer der in der letzten Runde noch ein Bier mit uns getrunken hat. 
Der Hammer.

Jetzt geht es los die Technik vom Staub zu befreien.

Ich hoffe im übrigen das sich niemand bei uns in der Kurve ernsthaft verletzt hat. Es waren ja doch einige die sich dort gestreckt haben.


----------



## WhiteBandit (6. August 2013)

Naja geht.  Ich habe noch etwas länger ein Andenken an euch.  Trotzdem sehr geile Stimmung bei euch. Hat Spass gemacht euch zu beobachten.  Auch die laola welle war super.  Hat gut motiviert.  Danke Jungs.  Wenn ich nächstes Jahr fahre,  hoffe ich das ihr auch da seid.


----------



## CC-Freak (6. August 2013)

WhiteBandit schrieb:


> .  Wenn ich nächstes Jahr fahre,  hoffe ich das ihr auch da seid.


----------



## hdamok (6. August 2013)

ein paar bewegte Bilder. 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d54dxxHPIMo"]Rheinpower Duisburg 24 Stunden 2013 - Duisburg 24h 2013 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## 4XRacerPB (6. August 2013)

Schlossero schrieb:


> Hallooooo wie Vögel???
> 
> Mit den 12 Kisten kommste nicht ganz hin.
> 
> ...



Habt ihr nicht auch Wasser verteilt samstags?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlossero (6. August 2013)

4XRacerPB schrieb:


> Habt ihr nicht auch Wasser verteilt samstags?



auch.
Ob das viel war ist Ansichtssache.


----------



## 4XRacerPB (6. August 2013)

Zumindest war ich dankbar für die kurze Kühlung ...


----------



## unknownbeats (6. August 2013)

hat keiner einen video clip wo es rüber kommt was die beiden mädels veranstaltet haben-würde das gerne mal meinen bekannten zeigen...
mfg micha


----------



## Becci (6. August 2013)

4XRacerPB schrieb:


> Zumindest war ich dankbar für die kurze Kühlung ...



du warst auch da?


----------



## BjöRRn (6. August 2013)

hdamok schrieb:


> ein paar bewegte Bilder.
> Rheinpower Duisburg 24 Stunden 2013 - Duisburg 24h 2013 - YouTube



!  Du wurdest nicht überholt! Geiles Video


----------



## hdamok (6. August 2013)

BjöRRn schrieb:


> !  Du wurdest nicht überholt! Geiles Video



Zum Glück waren die Schnelleren nicht in Sichtweite 
Da waren ja teilweise richtige Maschinen unterwegs.
Und du weißt ja, unter den Blinden ist der Einäugige...Einäugig.
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4XRacerPB (6. August 2013)

Becci schrieb:


> du warst auch da?



Ja 4er....


----------



## eggbeater (7. August 2013)

4XRacerPB schrieb:


> Nur mal so....trotz stetigem Gebrauch von Sitzcreme ist alles wund.wie machen das die Solo oder 2 er Fahrer?



In der Woche vor dem Rennen noch Sitzprobe bei Spezialized gemacht, neuen weicheren und etwas breiteren Sattel gekauft. Mit 2 Sitzpolstern und viiiiieeel Melkfett losgefahren. Nach 6:30 Std. das erste mal angehalten und am A.... noch nichts gespürt. War bei mir auch Premiere, normalerweise kann ich nach 3-4 Std auch nicht mehr sitzen. Nach über 20std. Fahrzeit habe ich dann aber gedacht, wenn Du die Hose ausziehst ist das Polster rot.....
War aber gar nicht so schlimm,  vielleicht fahre ich heute noch ein paar Kilometer.


----------



## unkreativ (7. August 2013)

eggbeater" data-source="post: 10836901"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
eggbeater schrieb:


> In der Woche vor dem Rennen noch Sitzprobe bei Spezialized gemacht, neuen weicheren und etwas breiteren Sattel gekauft. Mit 2 Sitzpolstern und viiiiieeel Melkfett losgefahren. Nach 6:30 Std. das erste mal angehalten und am A.... noch nichts gespürt. War bei mir auch Premiere, normalerweise kann ich nach 3-4 Std auch nicht mehr sitzen. Nach über 20std. Fahrzeit habe ich dann aber gedacht, wenn Du die Hose ausziehst ist das Polster rot.....
> War aber gar nicht so schlimm,  vieleicht fahre ich heute noch ein paar Kilometer.




Der richtige Sattel ist natürlich das A und O, wobei da wohl auch die Form eine Rolle spielt. bei meinem "alten", der mit dem Rad kam, war ich an einer Stelle immer wund. Nach dem Bikefitting mit anschließendem Neuen war das Problem behoben... ich kann jetzt aber Probleme provozieren, wenn ich ohne Polster oder mit dem falschen Polster in der Hose fahre...


----------



## unkreativ (7. August 2013)

unknownbeats schrieb:


> hat keiner einen video clip wo es rüber kommt was die beiden mädels veranstaltet haben-würde das gerne mal meinen bekannten zeigen...
> mfg micha



Ich werde heute Nacht ein Nacht-Video hochladen und dann hier verlinken. Ggf. reicht Dir das...


----------



## 4XRacerPB (7. August 2013)

Danke für die Tipps...


----------



## Hafenmeister (7. August 2013)

Gerade habe ich gelesen auf der Homepage 
Nacht der Revanche
INFO: DER KOMPLETTE FILM IN HD IST AB FREITAG ONLINE!


----------



## Giom (7. August 2013)

kann jemand sagen, wie warm es samstag nachmittag war? Selbst Ende des nachmittags, als es sich nicht mehr ganz so warm angefühlt hat, tat Hitze im Nacken dem Monte schlacko hoch noch weh.

 @_Schlossero_: von mir auch danke für die Musik und die stimmung bei euch. Eure Kurve und die AC/DC-Kurve waren jedesmal geil zu befahren. Die Location habt ihr gut ausgesucht. Da kam man pro Runde 2x vorbei, gut geplant!

gruß
Guillaume


----------



## KILROY (7. August 2013)

Ich finde das Fachchinesisch amüsant. Den Monte Schlacko kennt man ja auch abseits des 24H, aber...

...wir haben noch anzubieten:

die Pipikurve
den AC/DC-Hügel
die Pyramide
den Autobahntrail

und für die, die schon länger mitfahren:
die Rattengerade ( war diesmal eine Karnickelgerade )
und den Scherbenberg

to be continued ;-)


----------



## CC-Freak (7. August 2013)

KILROY schrieb:


> Ich finde das Fachchinesisch amüsant. Den Monte Schlacko kennt man ja auch abseits des 24H, aber...
> 
> ...wir haben noch anzubieten:
> 
> ...



vor allem die Rattengerade das war der Hammer letztes Jahr...


----------



## eggbeater (7. August 2013)

Giom schrieb:


> kann jemand sagen, wie warm es samstag nachmittag war? Selbst Ende des nachmittags, als es sich nicht mehr ganz so warm angefühlt hat, tat Hitze im Nacken dem Monte schlacko hoch noch weh.
> 
> @_Schlossero_: von mir auch danke für die Musik und die stimmung bei euch. Eure Kurve und die AC/DC-Kurve waren jedesmal geil zu befahren. Die Location habt ihr gut ausgesucht. Da kam man pro Runde 2x vorbei, gut geplant!
> 
> ...



Um 13:05 Uhr hat mein Garmin die höchste Temperatur aufgezeichnet: 30 Grad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eggbeater (7. August 2013)

KILROY schrieb:


> Ich finde das Fachchinesisch amüsant. Den Monte Schlacko kennt man ja auch abseits des 24H, aber...
> 
> ...wir haben noch anzubieten:
> 
> ...



Klär mich mal auf! 
Pipikurve - ?
AC/DC Kurve - kennt jeder!
Pyramide - kommt direkt danach!
Autobahntrail ? 
Rattengerade?
Scherbenberg? Nach / paralel der Wittfelderstrasse?

Ich hätte da noch den Wurzelpass...


----------



## Team-D (7. August 2013)

Hafenmeister schrieb:


> Gerade habe ich gelesen auf der Homepage
> Nacht der Revanche
> INFO: DER KOMPLETTE FILM IN HD IST AB FREITAG ONLINE!


 
Das ist ja mal suuuupaaaaa.


----------



## marcusge (7. August 2013)

eggbeater" data-source="post: 10838365"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
eggbeater schrieb:


> Klär mich mal auf!
> Pipikurve - ? Ich kenn nur die Pipigerade unter dem Kino. Hat sich zum Glück nicht wiederholt
> AC/DC Kurve - kennt jeder!
> Pyramide - kommt direkt danach!
> ...


----------



## CW68 (7. August 2013)

Die Rattengerade ist die Zufahrt zur Ultra-Kurve, also das Wiesenstück kurz vor den Jungs mit der Musik, an denen man zweimal vorbei gefahren ist.

Scherbenberg war genau der Berg, den man nach dem Monte Schlacko bis 2007 gefahren ist. Damals gings den Schlacko noch von der anderen Seite hoch und danach nicht gleich den heutigen Anstieg runter sondern erstmal gegenüberliegend wieder ein Stück bergauf.

Fehlen tut noch der "kleine Friedhof" - nach Start und Ziel, auch botanischer Garten genannt
Der "Downhill"  - auch schon länger nicht mehr im Programm, der kleine Bahndamm kurz vor der Treppe
Die oben genannte neue "Ultra Kurve", wobei die doppelt belegt ist, da zweimal Kurve an den Jungs vorbei.


----------



## PirateW (7. August 2013)

CC-Freak schrieb:


> vor allem die Rattengerade das war der Hammer letztes Jahr...






Auf jeden Fall


----------



## Dumens100 (7. August 2013)

Bilder sind online


----------



## eggbeater (7. August 2013)

CW68 schrieb:


> Die Rattengerade ist die Zufahrt zur Ultra-Kurve, also das Wiesenstück kurz vor den Jungs mit der Musik, an denen man zweimal vorbei gefahren ist.
> 
> Scherbenberg war genau der Berg, den man nach dem Monte Schlacko bis 2007 gefahren ist. Damals gings den Schlacko noch von der anderen Seite hoch und danach nicht gleich den heutigen Anstieg runter sondern erstmal gegenüberliegend wieder ein Stück bergauf.
> 
> ...




da wäre noch der Wildnistrail......


----------



## KONI-DU (7. August 2013)

CW68 schrieb:


> Die Rattengerade ist die Zufahrt zur Ultra-Kurve, also das Wiesenstück kurz vor den Jungs mit der Musik, an denen man zweimal vorbei gefahren ist.



...ist es nicht die Gerade nach dem ACDC Hügel ? Die Gerade zur Pyramide. Dort lag doch vor Jahren mal die "platte" Ratte.


----------



## eggbeater (7. August 2013)

Kennst Du die Postleitzahl der Rattengeraden?  Die gibt es in Duisburg öfter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4XRacerPB (7. August 2013)

Ich glaub dieses Jahr nachts ein totes Eichhörnchen gesehen zu haben...


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (7. August 2013)

Jo , vor ein paar Jahren ist kurz nach den AC/DC Hügel ne Ratte platt gefahren worden. Die wurde von Runde zu Runde platter. Dieses Jahr lag da mal ne zeitlang ein Kaninchen welches anscheinend nach einigen Runden weggeräumt wurde.


----------



## 4XRacerPB (7. August 2013)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> Bilder sind online



Viele doppelt oder dreifach..wenn nicht vierfach..


----------



## KILROY (8. August 2013)

KONI-DU schrieb:


> ...ist es nicht die Gerade nach dem ACDC Hügel ? Die Gerade zur Pyramide. Dort lag doch vor Jahren mal die "platte" Ratte.



So ist es. Die hatte nachher DIN-A4-Format  und veränderte ständig ihre Position.


----------



## WhiteBandit (8. August 2013)

Es gab doch auch ein totes Karnickel


----------



## eggbeater (8. August 2013)

KILROY schrieb:


> So ist es. Die hatte nachher DIN-A4-Format  und veränderte ständig ihre Position.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex80 (8. August 2013)

Hallo,

mein Rennbericht, mein Fazit und noch mehr zum Lesen von den 24h gibt es hier:

http://www.alexander-rebs.de/?pid=3&read=1&beitrag=111


Viel Spaß beim Lesen!


----------



## exto (8. August 2013)

KILROY schrieb:


> So ist es. Die hatte nachher DIN-A4-Format  und veränderte ständig ihre Position.



Wenn ihr das alle noch bemerkt, seit ihr aber nicht nah genug am Limit unterwegs...


----------



## PirateW (8. August 2013)

alex80 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mein Rennbericht, mein Fazit und noch mehr zum Lesen von den 24h gibt es hier:
> 
> ...



Wie immer toller Bericht!

Also ich glaube, unsere Mädels tauschen da gern, wir haben Helme in Größe L bekommen  und wohl eben auch keinen Freistartplatz mehr.

Und rund 150 Feuchttücher können eiskalte Duschen toll ersetzen


----------



## alex80 (8. August 2013)

PirateW schrieb:


> Wie immer toller Bericht!
> 
> Also ich glaube, unsere Mädels tauschen da gern, wir haben Helme in Größe L bekommen  und wohl eben auch keinen Freistartplatz mehr.
> 
> Und rund 150 Feuchttücher können eiskalte Duschen toll ersetzen



150 FEUCHTTÜCHER???  

Wenn Eure Mädels mit uns tauschen, bekommen sie Sweat-Jacken in Größe L. Die hängt selbst bei mir bis zu den Knöcheln


----------



## PirateW (8. August 2013)

alex80 schrieb:


> 150 FEUCHTTÜCHER???
> 
> Wenn Eure Mädels mit uns tauschen, bekommen sie Sweat-Jacken in Größe L. Die hängt selbst bei mir bis zu den Knöcheln



Jap, im praktischen Dosierspender, ersetzt auch zur Not das fehlende Klopapier  

Ja, die Größenauswahl is auch eher.....ja....exotisch, da ja vor allem L Größen in Klamotten bei vielen Radsportlern eher super gängig sind, vor allem obenrum 

Wat solls!


----------



## kampfmaus (8. August 2013)

Ist schon der Hammer dass die Siegerteams keinen Free Startplatz für 2014 bekommen....


----------



## kampfmaus (8. August 2013)

alex80 schrieb:


> 150 FEUCHTTÜCHER???
> 
> Wenn Eure Mädels mit uns tauschen, bekommen sie Sweat-Jacken in Größe L. Die hängt selbst bei mir bis zu den Knöcheln



Wir haben zum Glück Ergon Rucksäcke bekommen.  Und das mit dem Startplatz ist wohl die höhe!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alex80 (8. August 2013)

kampfmaus schrieb:


> Wir haben zum Glück Ergon Rucksäcke bekommen.  Und das mit dem Startplatz ist wohl die höhe!!!!!!!!!!!




Die Rucksäcke habt ihr euch dann wohl auch redlich verdient!  

Die Mixed Sieger im 4er haben ihre Helme gleich dort gelassen, wie mir berichtet wurde...


----------



## Blut Svente (8. August 2013)

vll ist der Vertrag mit Skyder ausgelaufen... gibts schon einen Termin fürs nächste Jahr?


----------



## 4XRacerPB (8. August 2013)

Ja gibt's...vorraussichtlich....erstes augustwochenende..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PirateW (9. August 2013)

kampfmaus schrieb:


> Wir haben zum Glück Ergon Rucksäcke bekommen.  Und das mit dem Startplatz ist wohl die höhe!!!!!!!!!!!



Die waren auch schön die Dinger...haette ich auch bestimmt meinen Helm dranhängen können :-D 

Na ja...lange Rede...wird sich schon nen L-Kopp in der Bucht finden


----------



## unkreativ (9. August 2013)

Ich habs endlich geschafft, die Videos hoch zu laden - wer Langeweile hat:

Tag:
http://just.unkreativ.net/?p=201

Nacht:
http://just.unkreativ.net/?p=207


----------



## Fungrisu (9. August 2013)

Ich habe gestern mit Skyder telefoniert und habe nach dem Freistartplatz für 2014 gefragt.
Antwort Skyder: Wir legen seit diesem jahr mehr Wert auf die Sachpreise und haben deshalb den Freistartplatz für die Siegerteams gestrichen.

Vor 2 jahren haben wir jeder einen Helm einen Pokal und einen Freistartplatz bekommen.
Jetzt wo sie mehr Wert auf die Sachpreise legen nur noch einen Helm.

Kaltes Wasser ist warscheinlich teurer als warmes Wasser.


----------



## bergfloh 7 (9. August 2013)

Fungrisu schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern mit Skyder telefoniert und habe nach dem Freistartplatz für 2014 gefragt.
> Antwort Skyder: Wir legen seit diesem jahr mehr Wert auf die Sachpreise und haben deshalb den Freistartplatz für die Siegerteams gestrichen.
> 
> Vor 2 jahren haben wir jeder einen Helm einen Pokal und einen Freistartplatz bekommen.
> ...



Und dann noch so einen schönen und das jedes Jahr! Is doch prima,oder.


----------



## hdamok (9. August 2013)

Fungrisu schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern mit Skyder telefoniert und habe nach dem Freistartplatz für 2014 gefragt.
> Antwort Skyder: Wir legen seit diesem jahr mehr Wert auf die Sachpreise und haben deshalb den Freistartplatz für die Siegerteams gestrichen.
> 
> Vor 2 jahren haben wir jeder einen Helm einen Pokal und einen Freistartplatz bekommen.
> ...



Hört sich an als ob die das aus ihrer eigenen Tasche zahlen würden


----------



## marcusge (9. August 2013)

bergfloh 7 schrieb:


> Und dann noch so einen schönen und das jedes Jahr! Is doch prima,oder.


 

Es zwingt euch ja niemand da jedes Jahr zu gewinnen.


----------



## CC-Freak (9. August 2013)

Fungrisu schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern mit Skyder telefoniert und habe nach dem Freistartplatz für 2014 gefragt.
> Antwort Skyder: Wir legen seit diesem jahr mehr Wert auf die Sachpreise und haben deshalb den Freistartplatz für die Siegerteams gestrichen.
> 
> Vor 2 jahren haben wir jeder einen Helm einen Pokal und einen Freistartplatz bekommen.
> ...



mir wurde gesagt aus Kostengründen wurde das Ganze gestrichen


----------



## bergfloh 7 (9. August 2013)

CC-Freak schrieb:


> mir wurde gesagt aus Kostengründen wurde das Ganze gestrichen



Genau , so wie das stark rationierte warme Wasser!
Aus Kostengründen waren es bestimmt auch mehr Fahrer. Man kein ein schönes Event auch kaputt machen. Vielleicht wird es ja wieder teurer , um es noch attraktiver zu machen.


----------



## gozzitano (9. August 2013)

ich wüsste nun wirklich eine Maßnahme, um Kosten einzusparen. Sie sollen endlich diese völlig blödsinnige Handtucharie sein lassen. Jetzt in noch schlechterer Qualität und ohne Veranstaltungsjahr, so können Überbestände auch noch im nächsten Jahr abgebaut werden. Einfach nur peinlich. Gar nichts zu geben ist besser.


gozzitano


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endura (9. August 2013)

Trotz aller hier aufgeführten Kritikpunkte bleibt es aber das überwältigendste 24h Event auf meiner persönlichen Favoritenliste. Von der Anreise bis zur Siegerehrung habe ich bisher jedes Event im Landschaftspark Nord genossen.
2004, nee da nicht (komischer Veranstalter), 2006, 2007, 2008, 2009, 2010, 2012, 2013, ...


----------



## CC-Freak (9. August 2013)

Endura" data-source="post: 10845147"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Endura schrieb:


> Trotz aller hier aufgeführten Kritikpunkte bleibt es aber das überwältigendste 24h Event auf meiner persönlichen Favoritenliste. Von der Anreise bis zur Siegerehrung habe ich bisher jedes Event im Landschaftspark Nord genossen.
> 2004, nee da nicht (komischer Veranstalter), 2006, 2007, 2008, 2009, 2010, 2012, 2013, ...



 so ist es


----------



## Rattlesnake (9. August 2013)

Endura" data-source="post: 10845147"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Endura schrieb:


> Trotz aller hier aufgeführten Kritikpunkte bleibt es aber das überwältigendste 24h Event auf meiner persönlichen Favoritenliste. Von der Anreise bis zur Siegerehrung habe ich bisher jedes Event im Landschaftspark Nord genossen.
> 2004, nee da nicht (komischer Veranstalter), 2006, 2007, 2008, 2009, 2010, 2012, 2013, ...



Dann fahr mal nach Finale und erweitere deinen Horizont. Wenn du es nicht schon mal getan hast. 
Ich starte in Duisburg nur, weil es so schön nah bei ist. Immer wieder. Und ich sag jedes mal, das es das letzte Mal war. 

Möchte nicht wissen, was wir da wieder alles eingeatmet haben.


----------



## bergfloh 7 (10. August 2013)

Rattlesnake schrieb:


> Dann fahr mal nach Finale und erweitere deinen Horizont. Wenn du es nicht schon mal getan hast.
> Ich starte in Duisburg nur, weil es so schön nah bei ist. Immer wieder. Und ich sag jedes mal, das es das letzte Mal war.
> 
> Möchte nicht wissen, was wir da wieder alles eingeatmet haben.



Da bin ich voll deiner Meinung!


----------



## unkreativ (10. August 2013)

bergfloh 7 schrieb:


> Da bin ich voll deiner Meinung!



Dito.

Und man muss auch mal laut Überlegungen anstellen können, wann Gewinnmaximierung am Limit ist. Denn die Einsparungen sind ja nicht wegen fehlenden Geldes, sondern wohl in erster Linie zur Erhöhung der Gewinnspanne angesetzt worden. Denn man kann ja mal grob überschlagen, wie viel Geld wir allein an Startgebühr da lassen zzgl. der Einnahmen aus der Verpachtung von Standflächen, dazu die Werbeinnahmen und Sponsorengelder. Dem gegenüber stehen natürlich die Aufwände, aber auch hier ist ja Geschick bewiesen z. B. durch die enge Partnerschaft mit den Stadtwerken und der Stadt...


----------

